# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Using the same raid lockout Every Week to farm rare mounts! No Second Account Needed!

## Sklug

While this is somewhat a guide, I am placing it here since it clearly bypasses some intended game mechanics in regards to raid ID lockouts and so on. Mods can move to Guides if they feel it is more appropriate  :Smile: 




*Exact Steps Are As Follows (Video should help make it clear as well)*
_It really gets much faster once you realize how to do it!_

Step 1 ) Farm to boss you want to farm on one character (You should ONLY farm on NORMAL difficulty, as you will switch to heroic later).Step 2 ) On the character that is saved up to the boss, create LFG group with auto-invite (set to private if applies, preferably yes, just keep alt names on friends list or have alts in same guild)Step 3 ) Log onto character you want to share lockout with.Step 4 ) Open LFG tool, join your own groupStep 5 ) Lead should pass quickly, as the other toon is Offline.Step 6 ) Once you have lead, reset all instancesStep 7 ) Change raid size to correct size, generally 25 man for mount farming.Step 8 ) ZONE INStep 9 ) Accept the raid lockout. If you are in ICC it should say something like "11/12 bosses have been killed"Step 10) If boss needs to be killed on Heroic, like in ICC, once inside, THEN change to heroic, bot before. This is critical!Step 11) KILL BOSS!Step 12) Leave group (LFG should remain active. If not, log back to the first saved toon and re-create group)Step 13) Repeat Steps 3 to 12 for other characters.

*NOTE: You DO NOT need to disband the party as your offline toon will not get saved. Also disbanding can give you the 60 sec countdown if you do it after zoning in.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* When doing a raid like ICC, do not clear up to the Lich King in heroic. Clear ICC 10 or 25 in NORMAL mode up to the LK, so your "saved" character is saved to ICC normal at the Lich King. Set it to ICC 25 normal, enter the instance, and then after you are inside the ICC instance and accepted the NORMAL mode 25 lockout, *then* you set it to heroic.

ALSO!!!!

This does* NOT* work on Vanilla or TBC raids, unfortunately. So, no easy farming Illidan. This is due to how the raid ID mechanisms changed in WOTLK and subsequent expansions.

----------


## lilsniff

Cool! Will make my weekly runs much easier

----------


## Kaizuken

> While this is somewhat a guide, I am placing it here since it clearly bypasses some intended game mechanics in regards to raid ID lockouts and so on. Mods can move to Guides if they feel it is more appropriate 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Really should be given to the guy who discovered this, which is not me. I am just bringing it to your attention here since he discovered this 4 days ago and shared it with Reddit.
> 
> *Exact Steps Are As Follows (Video should help make it clear as well)*
> _It really gets much faster once you realize how to do it!_
> ...


Epic find ! Never know this before.  :Wink:

----------


## parkmensch2003

10/10

+Rep

----------


## fts1

Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...

----------


## Sklug

> Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...


Not sure what you mean... This method doesn't really apply for Onyxia since you can log on all of your toons and just fly there and zone in and kill her. The point of this is to save your instance progress without having to use a 2nd account/friend/guildie/etc... It doesn't give you unlimited kills a week per toon. You still only get 1 kill per toon per week. This just makes it possible so you, without anyone else's help, can run your entire alt-army through that same saved boss and do this every single week, indefinitely, without having to reclear an instance up to that boss (at least til Blizz fixes this, but let's hope that takes a while lol).

----------


## randomorcwarrior

it really is much faster to just invite a friend on said saved character, give him lead, relog main and get invited

----------


## Sklug

> it really is much faster to just invite a friend on said saved character, give him lead, relog main and get invited


Some people really miss the point...

----------


## fts1

> Not sure what you mean... This method doesn't really apply for Onyxia since you can log on all of your toons and just fly there and zone in and kill her. The point of this is to save your instance progress without having to use a 2nd account/friend/guildie/etc... It doesn't give you unlimited kills a week per toon. You still only get 1 kill per toon per week. This just makes it possible so you, without anyone else's help, can run your entire alt-army through that same saved boss and do this every single week, indefinitely, without having to reclear an instance up to that boss (at least til Blizz fixes this, but let's hope that takes a while lol).


Aah, I get it now, I guess I just misunderstood the whole thing. That's still a nice trick to save some time, thanks for sharing

----------


## lilsniff

> it really is much faster to just invite a friend on said saved character, give him lead, relog main and get invited


Speed isn't the topic here. It's the ability to do it without a second account/another player.

----------


## Taftvalue

epic, hope Blizzard doesn't nerf/fix this, you can do it with 2 accounts or a friend anyway..

+rep

----------


## DoggTree

it works intended, has been used since a long time as well and is known even in the official bnet forums. people even sell lockouts etc etc.

move to guides IMO.

it doesnt by pass anything. blizzard gave this option quite some time ago and people have been mount/legendary farming much more efficient with this + other tricks.

----------


## Kaylee1977

Step 11 ) Kill boss, then profit (be sure to disband group and premade).

Should this step be the other way around? Just tried it with Icecrown and it saved both chars.

----------


## lilsniff

> it works intended, has been used since a long time as well and is known even in the official bnet forums. people even sell lockouts etc etc.
> 
> move to guides IMO.
> 
> it doesnt by pass anything. blizzard gave this option quite some time ago and people have been mount/legendary farming much more efficient with this + other tricks.


I guess "a long time" for you is from the start of Draenor.
I think you've misunderstood, we're not talking about the normal "invite a friend with a lockout" or buying a lockout from another player. With the addition of the new LFG system you can do this *without* the need of a second player.




> Step 11 ) Kill boss, then profit (be sure to disband group and premade).
> 
> Should this step be the other way around? Just tried it with Icecrown and it saved both chars.


Why should it be the other way around? From reading step 11 it's very clear that you need to remember to disband group, and it's common sense.

----------


## FeeroX

> Step 11 ) Kill boss, then profit (be sure to disband group and premade).
> 
> Should this step be the other way around? Just tried it with Icecrown and it saved both chars.


To clarify, yes, you should disband before killing the boss. But its still the same step as killing the boss.

----------


## Sklug

> Step 11 ) Kill boss, then profit (be sure to disband group and premade).
> 
> Should this step be the other way around? Just tried it with Icecrown and it saved both chars.


Yes, sorry if I did not make that clear enough. I just re-edited the post to clarify this so no one makes that mistake again. Sorry you got saved. With that being said, I will +5 rep you for taking one for the team on something that may not have been as clear as I had hoped. Thanks for reporting back!

----------


## HeavyFrost

> Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...


Why would you want that lol. As you said, it's only one boss.

----------


## Alfalfa

That's pretty creative, thanks for sharing it

----------


## Augury13

@Sklug thank you for sharing this with us... You are the reason I even started back finding stuff for this site like over a year ago. Thanks for that and here is group of 7 cookies for u. Thanks again (:

----------


## starl1te

just to clarify a few things:

This is not just to "not bother friends 10 times" if you have a lot of alts. you want to KEEP one character saved to just before the endbosses *permanently*. every Tue that character just renews all lockouts.

Also, there is no need to disband anything. the saves are on NORMAL MODE. the offline char with the save cannot get saved, don't know how that one person managed it. For ICC, you have a normal mode saved raid to LK, either 10 or 25. get that char in a group as described (he is offline), then set raid to 25man normal, zone in to ICC, set it to heroic. kill LK, the offline char remains not saved to LK.

This way you can go do Ulduar / ICC / Firelands in a row in one grp, without having to go thru the re-invite process every time.

----------


## Sklug

> @Sklug thank you for sharing this with us... You are the reason I even started back finding stuff for this site like over a year ago. Thanks for that and here is group of 7 cookies for u. Thanks again (:


haha thanks!!! I remember when you and I were merely just low rep contributors. I had no idea I got you back into the fun! It is appreciated that you told me this.

----------


## xHearts

You don't need to disband the group before killing the boss, the offline character just needs to be out of the instance when the boss dies.

So you can park your saved alt in your garrison or Dalaran or wherever and do this method and it'll never save him.

Source: did this myself this week and last week, never got the alt saved.

----------


## riotlev

This is the best "exploit" since 6 months. 

Actually one that I am gonna use now on my 10 alts  :Big Grin:  Repp

----------


## Lihborg

Try 1 warlock got LK save handed it over to my rogue then left raid with the lock that had save. Everything went well
Try 2 warlock handed save over to mage, and left warlock in my raid - somehow my warlock got locked in even though his lockout still says that LK aint been cleared.

Info: warlock that had save was parked at ICC graveyard and no inside instance. Honestly I don't know maybe somewhere i had a brainfart and I pressed something I shouldn't have. 

Essentially what i'm trying to say is that you might aswell kick the saved char from your group before you pull as it only takes a few seconds. Some of you may need multiple saves for different instances FL/ICC/Ulduar/DS, but since i've got em all except ICC it won't affect me much to kick the saved char before the pull. Will tinker more wednesday when EU is reset :Smile:  amazing find + repped

----------


## rdruid69

> Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...


You don't get what the OP was sharing dude...

+3rep This is a HUGE thing for me... 10 pjs farming mimiron's head per week inc  :Big Grin:

----------


## qaz87

This is real time saving. Thanks bro
+Rep

----------


## starl1te

> Try 1 warlock got LK save handed it over to my rogue then left raid with the lock that had save. Everything went well
> Try 2 warlock handed save over to mage, and left warlock in my raid - somehow my warlock got locked in even though his lockout still says that LK aint been cleared.
> 
> Info: warlock that had save was parked at ICC graveyard and no inside instance. Honestly I don't know maybe somewhere i had a brainfart and I pressed something I shouldn't have. 
> 
> Essentially what i'm trying to say is that you might aswell kick the saved char from your group before you pull as it only takes a few seconds. Some of you may need multiple saves for different instances FL/ICC/Ulduar/DS, but since i've got em all except ICC it won't affect me much to kick the saved char before the pull. Will tinker more wednesday when EU is reset amazing find + repped


yes if you are only doing one raid then you can disband whenever, obviously. but most will be doing at least a couple in a row (Ulduar / ICC), and it's an unnecessary pain.

as for your case:

Make sure you are entering ICC in 25 man normal (and of course your warlock's save to LK is in normal). when inside change to heroic

also, on your 2nd char (mage), reset all raids before entering, that might be how you ended up in the wrong instance. since your lock still says the LK isn't cleared, that means he still isnt saved. and everything should work.

----------


## Zemsta

So, as xHearts posted, no need to disband then, right?

----------


## Sir_DOT_a_lot

> Try 1 warlock got LK save handed it over to my rogue then left raid with the lock that had save. Everything went well
> Try 2 warlock handed save over to mage, and left warlock in my raid - somehow my warlock got locked in even though his lockout still says that LK aint been cleared.
> 
> Info: warlock that had save was parked at ICC graveyard and no inside instance. Honestly I don't know maybe somewhere i had a brainfart and I pressed something I shouldn't have.


Same thing happened to me last night.
Got saved to LK 25m (HC if that's somehow relevant info) and made a premade. Logged on my alt, did all the steps mentioned and entered the raid. While in ICC I left the group and got the 1 min notice that I'm not in a group and that I will be ported out of the instances to the nearest graveyard.
My main character was just outside ICC, literally waiting in front of the entrance as there's where I logged out.
Killed LK on my alt and when I logged back on my main and entered I got the pop-up to accept the save for 12/12 Bosses (with LK dead!). There must be something we're doing wrong:
1) Either we must leave the zone with our mains,
2) Get normal save instead of HC,
3) Something else perhaps?

----------


## Sklug

> Same thing happened to me last night.
> Got saved to LK 25m (HC if that's somehow relevant info) and made a premade. Logged on my alt, did all the steps mentioned and entered the raid. While in ICC I left the group and got the 1 min notice that I'm not in a group and that I will be ported out of the instances to the nearest graveyard.
> My main character was just outside ICC, literally waiting in front of the entrance as there's where I logged out.
> Killed LK on my alt and when I logged back on my main and entered I got the pop-up to accept the save for 12/12 Bosses (with LK dead!). There must be something we're doing wrong:
> 1) Either we must leave the zone with our mains,
> 2) Get normal save instead of HC,
> 3) Something else perhaps?


ICC is a bit tricky. You need to make sure you are cleared up to LK in normal mode and the saved raid is for normal mode, then when you log on your other toon and he is in the group and everything, set the lockout to ICC 25 normal, zone in and accept the NORMAL lockout. Then, once inside, you can now switch it to heroic. But, you need to be saved to normal. I will make a note to make this more clear.

----------


## gazeire

Cheers for this, took a few attempts to get ICC going but worked in the end.

----------


## Sir_DOT_a_lot

> ICC is a bit tricky. You need to make sure you are cleared up to LK in normal mode and the saved raid is for normal mode, then when you log on your other toon and he is in the group and everything, set the lockout to ICC 25 normal, zone in and accept the NORMAL lockout. Then, once inside, you can now switch it to heroic. But, you need to be saved to normal. I will make a note to make this more clear.


Ahhh thank you very much Sklug. Now it makes sense  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Thank you for clearing it out.

The tricky part was, that the guy in the video was doing Ulduar instead and there's no HC mode for that raid, so I guess that's why he didn't mention that the raid needs to be on normal diff.
Ohh well, at least now I know for the next week.
Thanks pal  :Smile: .

----------


## riotlev

For people trying LK:
1. You done step with saved ID and other Char to farm in one Group
2. Go with Char to farm infront of the instance
3. Change to 25 Player
4. Move in the instance and then change to 25HC
5. Kill the Boss and Enjoy.

This is just super awesome, especially for me, people getting annoyed if you do this with 10 alts a week.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaladhjin

so just to clarify what I think I understand..

All the steps could be condensed to

"Invite an alt on your same account via LFG"

"Disband group before the boss kill"

Yeah ?

I understand the value of meticulous steps.. I do.. just sayin' ;-)

----------


## Nebro

> so just to clarify what I think I understand..
> 
> All the steps could be condensed to
> 
> "Invite an alt on your same account via LFG"
> 
> "Disband group before the boss kill"
> 
> Yeah ?
> ...


For like ulduar yes, for LK no.

----------


## Staffghetto

Thank you so much for this thread. 
Didnt want to do ICC this week because im lazy as shit, but this method got me to do it.
And guess what happened: https://i.imgur.com/fkGZ2k6.jpg

----------


## xHearts

> Thank you so much for this thread. 
> Didnt want to do ICC this week because im lazy as shit, but this method got me to do it.
> And guess what happened: https://i.imgur.com/uGaXnr9.jpg


*cough* Recount *cough*  :Wink: 

Edit: There seems to be some confusion on what/how to clear these instances so your lockout sharing alt doesn't get saved.

For ICC, clear everything on 10 man NORMAL mode up to LK. So now you have a 11/12 lockout (or 10/12 if you skipped Valithria). Make sure the alt stays outside the instance, get the group together, and once you are on the character you want to kill LK on, fly to ICC and make sure it is set to 25 man NORMAL when you enter. You'll get the "This instance is in progress, 10/12 blah blah," press OK. Switch to 25 HEROIC and you get another notification. Press OK, kill LK, weep because Invincible didn't drop. The alt that shares lockouts will not be saved if you do this.

For Ulduar, clear everything on 10 man. 100x faster if you do this on a rogue since you can use the Shadowstep exploit posted here to skip everything after Kologarn and just kill Vezax immediately. So now you have a 4/13 or 11/13 lockout (or w/e, forget the number of bosses there are in there). Get the group together, and make sure the raid size is set to 25 man when you enter. You'll get the instance in progress notification, press OK, kill Yogg, weep because Mimiron's Head didn't drop again.

----------


## Skadepus

I have an issue where the Raid Size will not change, i got my Farm char in grp with the SAVED Char, but when i change the difficulty to 25man and log onto my unsaved char its 10man? trying for icc btw!

----------


## Sklug

> I have an issue where the Raid Size will not change, i got my Farm char in grp with the SAVED Char, but when i change the difficulty to 25man and log onto my unsaved char its 10man? trying for icc btw!


Sounds like you are clearing in Heroic mode? Saved toon should be clearing in NORMAL mode. Also, you don't need to adjust proper raid size until you are on the unsaved alt you wish to run through. Once you are in the premade group, with the saved toon offline, change the raid to ICC 25 normal, ZONE IN, then once you are inside you can switch it to ICC 25 heroic. 

Your ordering in your explanation makes it sound like you change the raid size to 25 before you swap to the unsaved toon. This would not work. So, as long as you are saved up to LK on NORMAL, and you only adjust raid size on the unsaved toon, you will be fine.

----------


## riotlev

well, if you do this with ulduar (since you cant change to heroic) even if you're saved id char is offline, he still gets the lockout for 25man, i dont know how to avoid that, maybe you have to kick the alt before you pull, but then you might get kicked after one minute. 

someone tried something like that so I can use my saved ID for ulduar with 10 toons in one week?

----------


## Sklug

> well, if you do this with ulduar (since you cant change to heroic) even if you're saved id char is offline, he still gets the lockout for 25man, i dont know how to avoid that, maybe you have to kick the alt before you pull, but then you might get kicked after one minute. 
> 
> someone tried something like that so I can use my saved ID for ulduar with 10 toons in one week?


Hrmm, you don't actually need to kick the offline toon from group. Just clear up to Yogg in 10 man normal, since that is fastest, then after setting up the premade group, before you zone in on the non-saved alt, set it to Uld 25, Zone in, accept lockout. Disband premade (not even necessary if you are going to be running a chain of raids on that alt).

----------


## solshine2510

> *cough* Recount *cough*


 Completely OT, but that's Details!, totally awesome new addon worth spreading word about to as many players as possible!

----------


## riotlev

no that does not work, i changed to 25 man, went in killed yogg, came back with different char, but now i have yogg active on the 10 ID but already killed on 25 ID 

its weird, cause there is no heroic mode

----------


## Sklug

> no that does not work, i changed to 25 man, went in killed yogg, came back with different char, but now i have yogg active on the 10 ID but already killed on 25 ID 
> 
> its weird, cause there is no heroic mode


I think you misunderstand man. A while back blizz changed how save IDs work. You don't get saved to 10 or 25 versions of raids anymore, blizz changed that. You get saved to boss fights. It makes zero sense to say 10 man raid ID still has yogg whilst 25 man raid ID doesn't. There is no such thing as 10/25 man raid ID anymore, there is just one raid ID (exception only to TOTC I believe).

Just follow the steps exactly and it will work. I ran through 9 alts in Yogg today (which I might add is a bit of a pain to solo for some classes due to the tentacles and constant stuns lol).

----------


## zxfgcfg

Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...

----------


## parkmensch2003

> Any way this would work for a 1 boss raid, like Onynia's Lair? Since you can't really create a lockout there...


Seriously? -.- Why would you do that with a Raid where only one Boss is...

----------


## Pagemaster1988

First of all i have to thank you sooo much!!

It comes a little bit late but it saves so much hours of my lifetime! I've spend about 3000 hours the last years to farm mounts, now i will save a few hundred hours for sure.
Im not very lucky with mount drops ;-)




> ... It doesn't give you unlimited kills a week per toon. You still only get 1 kill per toon per week. This just makes it possible so you, without anyone else's help, can run your entire alt-army through that same saved boss and do this every single week, indefinitely, without having to reclear an instance up to that boss (at least til Blizz fixes this, but let's hope that takes a while lol).


I don't understand this quote, i got unlimted kills per toons per week. I just clear for example ICC25 with one character, this character shares the ID to all my 16 Level 100 toons.
I don't have to disband the group or something else i just wait till the client makes the current logged in character to the leader.

This is really really awesome, the last weeks i've spend my whole weekend 30-35 hours to farm these raids over and over again, now i just need about 2 hours.

Dude i love you for sharing that and the one who found it out.  :Big Grin: 


Cheers,
Pagemaster

----------


## Doomevony

> First of all i have to thank you sooo much!!
> 
> It comes a little bit late but it saves so much hours of my lifetime! I've spend about 3000 hours the last years to farm mounts, now i will save a few hundred hours for sure.
> Im not very lucky with mount drops ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this quote, i got unlimted kills per toons per week. I just clear for example ICC25 with one character, this character shares the ID to all my 16 Level 100 toons.
> I don't have to disband the group or something else i just wait till the client makes the current logged in character to the leader.
> ...


What was said was that you CANNOT use this method to get more than 1 kill per toon per week, it just saves time clearing the instance up to the boss you are trying to farm. You do not have "umlimited" anything, you still only get 1 kill per toon, in your case apparently 16, but that's hardly unlimited.


As for getting saved on characters who are sharing lockouts, I had this happen EVERY TIME I tried saving a kara opera lockout on an alt. The alt would get saved by killing a boss, then be completely out of instance and offline when my main killed the event solo. Every time I did this, the alt had no opera event, event though the alt's raid ID said it was still available.

----------


## TommyT

How do you avoid being ported to GY after disbanding group?

----------


## xHearts

> How do you avoid being ported to GY after disbanding group?


Uninvite the offline alt, don't leave party.

----------


## TommyT

> Uninvite the offline alt, don't leave party.


Thanks but i just left party just before boss died and it had same affect

----------


## Sklug

> How do you avoid being ported to GY after disbanding group?


You don't have to disband the group. You can kill the boss with the offline "Saved" toon in the group.

----------


## enis

Not good at all, with this way, you can never kill the boss with 1 of ur alts because has has to stay saved till to the boss all the time so he can share it. (unless you can share this to a low lvl alt like level 20 or something.) can someone try and confirm this please, i really think it wont work.

i'd rather quickly kill all the bosses till yog saron rather then leaving 1 of my lvl 100s out all the time which decreases my chance to get the mmimiron mount.

it's not a good idea at all. i have 4 lvl 100s, id rather kill yogg with all 4 all the time instead of 3.

pretty stupid idea really.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Not good at all, with this way, you can never kill the boss with 1 of ur alts because has has to stay saved till to the boss all the time so he can share it. (unless you can share this to a low lvl alt like level 20 or something.) can someone try and confirm this please, i really think it wont work.
> 
> i'd rather quickly kill all the bosses till yog saron rather then leaving 1 of my lvl 100s out all the time which decreases my chance to get the mmimiron mount.
> 
> it's not a good idea at all. i have 4 lvl 100s, id rather kill yogg with all 4 all the time instead of 3.
> 
> pretty stupid idea really.


I'd rather skip every boss except on one alt then having to do these raids again. So no the idea isn't stupid, and we're all waiting for you to share your fantastic idea, since you're leeching since 2007...

----------


## Sklug

> Not good at all, with this way, you can never kill the boss with 1 of ur alts because has has to stay saved till to the boss all the time so he can share it. (unless you can share this to a low lvl alt like level 20 or something.) can someone try and confirm this please, i really think it wont work.
> 
> i'd rather quickly kill all the bosses till yog saron rather then leaving 1 of my lvl 100s out all the time which decreases my chance to get the mmimiron mount.
> 
> it's not a good idea at all. i have 4 lvl 100s, id rather kill yogg with all 4 all the time instead of 3.
> 
> pretty stupid idea really.


LOL this has to be a troll...Let's see, I have 7 lvl 100s so far. What would I rather do, Completely clear Uld 7 times to Yogg? Or, should I just clear 1 time, then share with all my alts now and til forever. I can't figure out what's more time saving...

With that being said, this guy fails to miss an important thing. If he wants to kill it on all his alts, what's stopping him? All he has to do is still just clear on 1 to yogg, then share with ALL of his alts, then come back to his saved toon and get his last kill in. Then just do another clear again next week, even though that kind of defeats the purpose...

----------


## enis

i rarely logon to the site, so not a leecher.

as for your idea, ur idea sucks but sklug's is ok, if we will be able to clear it with all alts.

as you know mount drop rates r very low, so not being able to kill yogg even in 1 out of 3 is a big loss.

----------


## badpope

> i rarely logon to the site, so not a leecher.
> 
> as for your idea, ur idea sucks but sklug's is ok, if we will be able to clear it with all alts.
> 
> as you know mount drop rates r very low, so not being able to kill yogg even in 1 out of 3 is a big loss.


Troll much..?

Maybe his 'idea' is actually just enlightening people to an exploit.. 

Maybe his 'idea' is not for people that have 3 max level chars like you. Also, you could get the mount on your second char using the 3rd one to skip bosses on the second. That means you saved time so how would that be a bad idea? And another thing. Doing it 2 times or doing it 100 times would be the same chance 'each time' for the mount. So your logic with doing it with one less char only makes sense if you are 'unlucky'.

----------


## Sklug

Raid lockouts rest today, yay! Time to do it again!

----------


## QtDemon

Worked great with Firelands.

+++ thanks for sharing.

----------


## Matshummels

I do this in Ulduar for some weeks now and it works great. But... how about Dragon Soul? I was under the impression that I couldn't clear a normal lockout up to Deathwing and then switch to heroic? Is there a way to use this method, when I want to do Deathwing only (skipping Spine, can't solo that one on most of my toons), heroic mode?

----------


## Sklug

> I do this in Ulduar for some weeks now and it works great. But... how about Dragon Soul? I was under the impression that I couldn't clear a normal lockout up to Deathwing and then switch to heroic? Is there a way to use this method, when I want to do Deathwing only (skipping Spine, can't solo that one on most of my toons), heroic mode?


You're right DS is a little weird how they handle lockouts. Sadly, the entire place has to be cleared heroic, thus it won't work. DS is the worst too with that like 10 minute RP thing at Ultraxion... Probably the biggest let-down of end-game raids ever by Blizzard to the point that it's not even fun to go back and speed run...

----------


## koifo

When I log back to my main char to join my premade group... it doesn't show up  :Frown:

----------


## Sklug

> When I log back to my main char to join my premade group... it doesn't show up


Just did it now and it worked fine. Re-go-over the steps again as you are probably missing something. Also, a reminder that when you join sign up to LFG group on your saved toon, then log back over to your non-saved toon that you are going to farm the instance with next, you INVITE them to the LFG group... this gives you a 5 min countdown to log back over and accept the invite.

My guess is you just missed a step somewhere.. Good Luck!

----------


## mmoivo

Using 2 accounts ( have alts on both , so i only use 1 toon for the lockout) 

Ulduar works fine for me on all my alts . 

ICC heroic is completely messed up .

It goes like this : 
1. clearing up to Sindragosa on toon 1 / account A 
2. joining on toon 1 / account B 
3. killing Sindragosa with both toons in the raid 
4. both are saved to 10/12 with LK available in the raid IDs
5. leave raid on toon 1 / account B
6. kill LK on toon 1 / account A saved 
7. start a new raid with toon1 / account B lead showing 10/12 LK available 
8. invite toon 2 / account A
9. zone in on toon 2 / account A 11/12 warning ( Dreamwalker still alive , so LK is dead ) 
10. zone in on toon 1 / account B 11/12 warning ..... outside raid ID shows 10/12

Is ICC25 heroic diff than Ulduar in the way it saves the raid lockout holder ?

----------


## Matshummels

ICC is different than Ulduar (which has no heroic mode).
You need to clear up to Sindragosa in normal, not heroic! This is important, otherwise this doesn't work! When you are then saved to a normal 11/12 ID, you can use that one every week with whatever toon you like (except the one who is supposed to keep that 11/12-ID intact for further use. of course). You just need to zone in 25-normal then with your farming toon (while grouped with the offline ID-holder-toon), and when inside switch to 25-heroic.

----------


## mmoivo

> ICC is different than Ulduar (which has no heroic mode).
> You need to clear up to Sindragosa in normal, not heroic! This is important, otherwise this doesn't work! When you are then saved to a normal 11/12 ID, you can use that one every week with whatever toon you like (except the one who is supposed to keep that 11/12-ID intact for further use. of course). You just need to zone in 25-normal then with your farming toon (while grouped with the offline ID-holder-toon), and when inside switch to 25-heroic.


Thanks for your help . 

Trying to give you some rep but i am not sure if am able , nway thx so much

----------


## Sklug

> Thanks for your help . 
> 
> Trying to give you some rep but i am not sure if am able , nway thx so much


Thank you for responding, but ya, in the original post it talks about in the bottom RED block of text how ICC is different. You need to always clear instance in normal. You can change it to heroic after you zone in on the final step with the person you want to kill the boss.

----------


## TheDash

I've done this for two weeks in a row with ICC/Ulduar with no problems, but today it seems as though the instance ID isn't being copied across from my "holder" toon to my farming toon? When I go into ICC it just puts me into a fresh instance rather than the one being held by my "holder" toon. I'd ask if it's been hotfixed, but it seems like people in this thread have done it pretty recently. So does anyone know what's going wrong for me?

----------


## Sklug

> I've done this for two weeks in a row with ICC/Ulduar with no problems, but today it seems as though the instance ID isn't being copied across from my "holder" toon to my farming toon? When I go into ICC it just puts me into a fresh instance rather than the one being held by my "holder" toon. I'd ask if it's been hotfixed, but it seems like people in this thread have done it pretty recently. So does anyone know what's going wrong for me?


Ok, I just checked it with one of my alts I did not clear the boss with so I could keep tabs on hotfixes for this thread and it still worked just fine in ICC. Make sure the original saved toon only cleared ICC in normal mode, not heroic (which I think is the case since you said you have done this 2 weeks in a row). Then, when on the toon you wish to kill the Lich King on, switch it to Raid size 25 in NORMAL, then zone in, and you should get the lockout from the original Saved toon. If you already switch to heroic before you zone in to accept the lockout, you will get a fresh instance. Only switch it to heroic once you have already accepted the lockout and you are inside. That is the only thing I can think of that you maybe mixed up in your routine this week.

----------


## TheDash

> Ok, I just checked it with one of my alts I did not clear the boss with so I could keep tabs on hotfixes for this thread and it still worked just fine in ICC. Make sure the original saved toon only cleared ICC in normal mode, not heroic (which I think is the case since you said you have done this 2 weeks in a row). Then, when on the toon you wish to kill the Lich King on, switch it to Raid size 25 in NORMAL, then zone in, and you should get the lockout from the original Saved toon. If you already switch to heroic before you zone in to accept the lockout, you will get a fresh instance. Only switch it to heroic once you have already accepted the lockout and you are inside. That is the only thing I can think of that you maybe mixed up in your routine this week.


I've tried several times now and it still doesn't seem to be working. It's very strange, I'm using the exact same method I used the previous weeks (which is exactly what you suggested) so I can't see why it would suddenly stop working? I'm considering getting a new lockout on another character and seeing if that will work instead. It's very curious.

*Edit:* Well, this is just straight-up odd. I went to the instance on my holder toon to see if the bosses were down, they were. I then tried to copy the lockout to my farmer toon again and it worked just fine. It might have just been some sort of strange bug where the raid lockout wasn't extending properly? In any case, it's working fine now.

----------


## alucard001

Hmmmm, this is not new....

----------


## Taran32

Good news for all you Yogg farmers. Just did 25 man and it seems that with this patch, you no longer lose Sanity in Phase 1. Tentacles, bolts, shadow-coils, nothing lowers it until you enter the portal which, by then, you're home free anyway. Major, major time saver. GL to everyone!

----------


## Sklug

Haha Blizz made this even easier in patch 6.1! When you make your LFG group now, there is an "Auto Accept" checkbox now. No need to log back and forth to join then log over and accept and so on. Just make the group on the farm toon with "auto accept" enabled, log over to SAVED toon, join group, it auto joins you, log back over to farm toon and BOOM you are good to go!

Also guys, check the OP again. There IS away to do Madness of Deathwing Heroic on all your toons using the same ID 7/8 kills. Edit note is at bottom of post.

----------


## Dangle64

Still working in 6.1

----------


## amarorskz

Is always good to know, someone can see any way of getting banned doing this? 

this can be considered bug abuse? 

or we are just using the lfg system ?

----------


## Saltychip

good stuff man +REP for this just finished a 7 alt run of ulduar and ICC :0

----------


## Nebro

Thanks for this post. I just wanted to add that your SAVED char can set up multiple raid lockouts and share them with each alt. By that I mean I used my 90 rogue to setup both LK and Yogg (using Shadowstep glitch) lockouts. From there, I grouped like in the OP, set to 25, zoned in to Ulduar, accepted lockout, killed yogg, ran over to ICC, accepted lockout, set to heroic, and then killed LK all in like 10 minutes. So if you're gonna sac one alt, load him up with lockouts and run all the raids at once with your non-saved.. just be mindful of the heroic setting(s)

----------


## Taftvalue

for the second time my character whose ID I used got saved to LK HC aswell, after doing this neat trick.

----------


## Sklug

> for the second time my character whose ID I used got saved to LK HC aswell, after doing this neat trick.


All I can say is you are missing a step, not doing it right. I ran my army of alts again this week and it worked just fine, as have others who have posted here. LK is tricky. There are exact steps to follow in the OP in regards to ICC and many people have erred in the way they have followed them. The correct way to do it is to clear up to the LK in normal mode. NORMAL MODE. If you go into ICC in heroic mode it will not work and will save your toon with the ID. You can clear all the way up the LK in ICC 10 NORMAL!!! If you want to clear in ICC 25 normal that is fine as well, but you have to clear 100% of the dungeon in NORMAL mode up to the LK. Then, once you have cleared up to the LK on normal mode, on the toon that you want to share the ID with and get the LK kill, you do the steps to create the LFG group and so on, THEN, when you are ready to go and you HAVE NOT ZONED IN YET, and your "saved" toon is in your group and offline, then you change the raid settings to ICC 25 NORMAL!! Then, you zone in... you get the popup to accept the ID, you click yes. Now that you are inside the instance with the saved ID and the raid is set to ICC 25 Normal, THEN you can change it to heroic mode. Then you kill the LK. If you do not do it in this exact order, you will save your alt.

Pretty much everyone I have chatted with that struggled to get this to work was not following these steps exactly. Ulduar is different because there is no normal and heroic modes. ICC is just special in the way that it saves you to the heroic instance immediately when you go into ICC on heroic... you just can never be on heroic mode until you are on the unsaved toon and inside ready to kill LK and only then do you swap it to heroic. Hopefully this helps make it more clear.

----------


## bobec1

ez spets

1. Log main and clear ICC till LK on 25 Normal
2. Create custom group
3. Log Alt and Sign Up (use auto accept when creating custom raid on main)
4. Fly to ICC with alt and enter
5. Log main and make alt leader (of just w8 till ur alt becomes leader)
6. From alt enter ICC on 25N , when inside accept save and change to 25HC

Done

Works all the time

I dont understand how people fail to understand this :P

----------


## balls7900

Doing the Lk one works like a charm but for the Ulduar nto so much. 

Clear through general in 10 man
create a lfg custom group 
Log over to alt, join group 
wait until I have lead on alt switch to 25 man 
zone in and kill
Works great the first alt
When I got to repeat on a second alt after switching to 25 man says yogg is down 
Where did I mess up?

Thanks
Balls

----------


## crisscross123

just got mimirons head after 3 weeks of yog on 10 chars  :Smile: 

great find

----------


## Sklug

> Doing the Lk one works like a charm but for the Ulduar nto so much. 
> 
> Clear through general in 10 man
> create a lfg custom group 
> Log over to alt, join group 
> wait until I have lead on alt switch to 25 man 
> zone in and kill
> Works great the first alt
> When I got to repeat on a second alt after switching to 25 man says yogg is down 
> ...


The way you mention your steps seems odd to me and makes me think you are not doing it right. The LFG custom premade is started on the toon that is not yet saved, the toon you want to share the lockout with. So, you make the LFG group on the non-saved toon, log back to your saved toon and then join the group. Assuming you checked the box "auto-invite" when you setup the group, you should be able to accept the invite immediately. Then, you will see your alt offline. The alt that is offline is the "non-saved" toon. Log back over to that alt, and you should be ready to zone in. Change it to Uld 25, zone in, and you should be good to go.

This exact same procedure needs to happen with each alt. For efficiency, I'll usually run 1 alt through Ulduar then fly him to ICC and run that. Then, you need to disband the group and start over on the 2nd toon. Again, start the LFG on the new alt and unsaved toon, log back to your original saved toon with the kill still left, and blah blah blah repeat the steps. Just go back over the steps 1 by 1. It's honestly really easy to miss something. GOOD LUCK!

----------


## 2xtwinker

Could that work with SoO Mythic?

Would it be possible to clear the instance up to endboss on normal/or heroic 10 man or 25man and then switch to mythic the next week to kill endboss/ mythic Garrosh?

----------


## bobec1

> Could that work with SoO Mythic?
> 
> Would it be possible to clear the instance up to endboss on normal/or heroic 10 man or 25man and then switch to mythic the next week to kill endboss/ mythic Garrosh?


Before Cata u had 2 tipes of save . 1 on normal and 1 on HC
Since then u cant kill last boss on HC/Mythic only if u cleared rest on the same dificulty.
You could transfer save to a diferent char but that save has an ID so the second you kill last boss or any boss in that raid the ID of the raid changes. So both of ur chars ... saved or not get saved.

I hope i explained my self correctly.

For example if u go with randoms on Mythic SOO and u leave on last boss but they kill that boss u automaticaly get saved to.

----------


## JhonnyQ

I'm not sure if i did this right... + I'm little confused about the farm/saved character... becaue you have to clear the instance with the saved character and kill it with the farm character - according to his steps... what if you can't kill the boss with the "farm" character??

i did it this way and i would like to know if it worked:

1: cleared DS 10nm with my main toon lvl 100.
2: did all the LFG group stuff and got my lvl 90 twink into the instance and was asked to accept 7/8 ID. i clicked on 7/8 ID, but still wasn't saved. OP refered this lvl 90 twink as "farm" character... Am i supposed to kill the boss now with my lvl 90 ?! would not make sense...
3: what i did now was changing to difficulty from 10nm to 10hc (which is not needed for any mount drops) and now i was saved for this ID. + i extended the lock out (all on my lvl 90 twink)
4: i logged back on my main and cleared the instance on 10nm.
5. my lvl 90 twink is still saved for 10hc and i think i can kill him next week but i'm don't know if i'm able to extend the lockout again.

*i think i have to clear with my lvl 90 twink, than switch to main, kill on hc and extend on twink*

----------


## bobec1

> I'm not sure if i did this right... + I'm little confused about the farm/saved character... becaue you have to clear the instance with the saved character and kill it with the farm character - according to his steps... what if you can't kill the boss with the "farm" character??
> 
> i did it this way and i would like to know if it worked:
> 
> 1: cleared DS 10nm with my main toon lvl 100.
> 2: did all the LFG group stuff and got my lvl 90 twink into the instance and was asked to accept 7/8 ID. i clicked on 7/8 ID, but still wasn't saved. OP refered this lvl 90 twink as "farm" character... Am i supposed to kill the boss now with my lvl 90 ?! would not make sense...
> 3: what i did now was changing to difficulty from 10nm to 10hc (which is not needed for any mount drops) and now i was saved for this ID. + i extended the lock out (all on my lvl 90 twink)
> 4: i logged back on my main and cleared the instance on 10nm.
> 5. my lvl 90 twink is still saved for 10hc and i think i can kill him next week but i'm don't know if i'm able to extend the lockout again.
> ...


The whole point of this "exploit" is to farm the mounts from last bosses on as multiple chars as posible in 1 week with the smallest effort.

You clear with main till last boss, then log alt and kill last boss, log a nother alt and kill him again, log a nother alt and kill him once more ... and so on .... then u can log main and kill it with that to so next week u only have to clear with 1 char till last boss, or you can just expand the save so next week you just kill the last one.

" i think i have to clear with my lvl 90 twink, than switch to main, kill on hc and extend on twink "
YES.

----------


## savior06

thanks! this sure helps

----------


## Zemsta

Did anyone try ToES (Terrace of Endless Spring) / Mogu Vault?

I can't get it work. Any workaround for them?

----------


## freeloading

This won't work for earlier raids like BC/Vanilla ones like Black Temple, Hyjal, etc cause I would like to farm pets mostly

----------


## glynix

Thank you for sharing this.

----------


## Falayo

Any way to do this on FL 10/25 hc? For my alts hc Rag won't spawn.

----------


## Sklug

> Any way to do this on FL 10/25 hc? For my alts hc Rag won't spawn.


I don't believe this would work in FL because of the problem that to unlock heroic Rag, all previous kills need to be heroic, so I think it'd save both toons to the heroic lockout. Now, this DOES work with DragonSoul though because in another thread someone figured out how to get heroic DS with only clearing the place normal mode.

Not sure if there is any working trick for FL unfortunately...

Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes - Page 2 (Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes)

----------


## Nylina

Working! Thank you, this saves me and my 12 alts A LOT of time!

----------


## Kpmk

Not sure if this is mentioned anywhere, but what I do is get all 10 of my toons into one group. Then what I like to do, is start up another wow client and log into a starter account(the free kind) that I have connected to my main account. Then, log onto a random toon and invite yourself into the group with your main. Now promote the starter account toon and you have a client you can alt tab to for passing around raid lead.

----------


## Nwonknu7

Thank you.

----------


## Nebro

is it possible to transfer your 'saved' alt to another alt? I tried to do this earlier today. I zoned in on the new alt that I want to transfer the lockouts to, accepted the lockout like normal, but it doesnt allow me to pass the lockouts on to other alts or extend the lockout for next week. I have to keep using my original alt that is now level 100 and capable of running himself.

----------


## Kaizuken

> is it possible to transfer your 'saved' alt to another alt? I tried to do this earlier today. I zoned in on the new alt that I want to transfer the lockouts to, accepted the lockout like normal, but it doesnt allow me to pass the lockouts on to other alts or extend the lockout for next week. I have to keep using my original alt that is now level 100 and capable of running himself.


It's not possible.

----------


## JhonnyQ

i think DS exploit got fixed. used my macro which i was using for few weeks. didnt work today

----------


## TwinkEu70

> i think DS exploit got fixed. used my macro which i was using for few weeks. didnt work today


Agree .Fixed on EU

----------


## Sklug

> i think DS exploit got fixed. used my macro which i was using for few weeks. didnt work today


Just tried it today and it seems the old macro doesn't work. However, I just tested it and the trick to do DS on heroic even though you just cleared normal works with a new macro.

So, just to make sure you are doing the steps right... remember, make sure you are at Deathwing Normal, either 10 or 25, doesn't matter (25 is a pain to solo but not too hard lol), then talk to thrall. Select his gossip option so that a popup window appears to start the encounter... With the popup window up, now right click your portrait and go to where you change raid difficulty... With that option visible, pop the following macro. Worked flawlessly for me:



```
This macro works:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2
```

----------


## The Insane

Heya Sklug. Thx for this finding. It save me tons of time. Anyway, one question: as Dragon Soul has a different "method" do I have to farm it 10HC or I must clear it in 25HC?

Cya

----------


## Sklug

> Heya Sklug. Thx for this finding. It save me tons of time. Anyway, one question: as Dragon Soul has a different "method" do I have to farm it 10HC or I must clear it in 25HC?
> 
> Cya


You don't want to clear any of it in heroic or you cannot use this trick. You have to farm up in either 10 or 25, it doesn't matter, in NORMAL. Then, once you are at Madness, you can start sharing the ID with all your alts. You don't want to kill Deathwing with the toon that cleared up to 7/8, as he will carry the save over week after week for you. So, you do the originally explained method of sharing the ID with an alt, then, once you are at the final Madness of Deathwing event, whilst still in NORMAL mode. Talk to thrall, click his gossip option to start the fight, then a confirmation box pops up. Whilst that confirmation box is up, do not accept YES start yet, that is when you go up to the top left corner and open up where you change raid difficulty. Once you have that option available, use the above macro... you may need to change the 2nd part of the macro to /click DropDownList2Button1 if you would rather do madness 10 instead of 25, as madness 25 can be kind of a pain solo at the last phase... Not an issue if you have high enough dps.

I should also mention that you will not be able to switch to heroic for alts that have never first killed deathwing on normal. This is ok, it just sets you back 1 week. You still can share them the ID, just don't bother swapping to heroic with the trick, kill like normal for the alts that don't have. Pretty easy.

----------


## usokay

I wanna say in advanced that I don't think for a second this has anything to do with my luck, but after months and years of farming, I used this today and got Invincible's Reins and Mimiron's Head. So maybe it's cosmic.... but thank you for this, as it would have made any further farming I needed to do much easier.

----------


## phenomenon1

> you may need to change the 2nd part of the macro to /click DropDownList2Button1 if you would rather do madness 10 instead of 25, as madness 25 can be kind of a pain solo at the last phase... Not an issue if you have high enough dps.


keep the macro as it is, don't change anything because otherwise it won't work, just keep it like Sklug posted it the 1st time and it works fine. raid difficulty should be changed before you enter the instance, ty Sklug  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Insane

Heya. Using this method since 2 months. Anyone has been banned for 6 months for using it?
My account has been banned and I can't figure why. Maybe it's not for this but it's better to check.

----------


## Sklug

> Heya. Using this method since 2 months. Anyone has been banned for 6 months for using it?
> My account has been banned and I can't figure why. Maybe it's not for this but it's better to check.


You won't get banned for doing this. Everyone getting a 6 month ban apparently has been linked to using Honorbuddy sometime in the last 3-4 months. Not everyone that uses HB is getting banned though, so clearly there is a specific feature that a player might use in HB that blizz is detecting, but the mass banwave doesn't appear to be hitting the smaller bots.

----------


## crunk001

> While this is somewhat a guide, I am placing it here since it clearly bypasses some intended game mechanics in regards to raid ID lockouts and so on. Mods can move to Guides if they feel it is more appropriate 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Really should be given to the guy who discovered this, which is not me. I am just bringing it to your attention here since he discovered this 4 days ago and shared it with Reddit.
> 
> *Exact Steps Are As Follows (Video should help make it clear as well)*
> _It really gets much faster once you realize how to do it!_
> ...


Do I understand that you do Not get infinite tries per week on that one character, but rather can use that lockout than on any other character / account you wish to (without clearing it all again) - correct?

Or does it reset?

----------


## Sklug

> Do I understand that you do Not get infinite tries per week on that one character, but rather can use that lockout than on any other character / account you wish to (without clearing it all again) - correct?
> 
> Or does it reset?


You can use the same lockout on an infinite number of alts, but ya, it is still just once a week per toon. The catch is that one toon of yours will carry the IDs and that toon will NOT clear each week. So it's once a week for all of your toons except for the toon with the original lockout.

It's not all that different than using 2 accounts or a friend technique to share lockout IDs, but this method allows you to SOLO, with one single account, share your lockout with all of your alts an indefinitely... As a guy with 11 lvl 100,s this means I kill the LK 10 times per week, and I've been doing it for months now (damn my luck lol), and I have never had to do anything on any of my toons aside from login and kill the LK for months. I only cleared up to the LK one time on my one alt that holds the lockout ID. And, even better, I don't have to go around bugging someone to help me. The whole process takes like a min or less per toon to share so it's ridiculously easy.

----------


## fiskit69

So quick question. We are obviously keeping one character to hold the lockout so they should never kill the LK, rather just keep extending the lock out, right? And then that character just repeats the main steps again?

Edit: I see you answered above. 

Okay one last question. What raids will this work on? Anything from Wrath and above? I would like to farm ragnaros and LK, maybe Ulduar for Mims head.

----------


## Sklug

> So quick question. We are obviously keeping one character to hold the lockout so they should never kill the LK, rather just keep extending the lock out, right? And then that character just repeats the main steps again?
> 
> Edit: I see you answered above. 
> 
> Okay one last question. What raids will this work on? Anything from Wrath and above? I would like to farm ragnaros and LK, maybe Ulduar for Mims head.


It depends, but it pretty much only works with these because of the way raiding was implemented, being able to swap between normal and heroic. So yes, Ulduar works. I know because I have Mimiron's head from doing this! yay! lol Umm, others would work with the same technique as well. I know some people use this on some older TBC raids to farm high value pets that were introduced in 6.1.

Where it doesn't really work is in raids that require you to kill everything in heroic to be able to start the final boss on heroic as well. With LK, in ICC, I can just easily swap it to ICC 25 heroic, even though I am saved to a 10 man normal ICC clear (remember ALWAYS only clear in normal), but if I head into the Cata raid with Deathwing, you can ONLY kill deathwing if you previously killed all the bosses in heroic mode (though fortunately you can farm madness with this trick cause someone has a separate exploit you can find in these forums how to do madness heroic having only cleared normal). But, there are a lot of raids where you can only engage the final boss if all previous fights are done in heroic. This is why it won't work for something like Ragnaros in Cata's Firelands, because all previous fights must be done in heroic. And, the raid ID preserving trick doesn't work when you are clearing the raid in heroic, sadly. But ya, the big ones I'd think are Uld and ICC and the Madness fight if you use the OTHER exploit in conjunction with this trick.

----------


## fiskit69

Thank you!

Last question. If I want to do ICC then I should do it on 10 man normal till LK or do I want to do it on 25 man?

----------


## fiskit69

> Thank you!
> 
> Last question. If I want to do ICC then I should do it on 10 man normal till LK or do I want to do it on 25 man?


Okay, this is really the last question.  :Smile: 

Okay, so farmed up to LK on my hunter. I logged out, gave the lockout to my monk. If I go kill the guy on my hunter then the lockout is done, right? Or can I kill him on my hunter and continue to use the monk to give the lockout to others?

Basically what I'm trying to do is have the monk be the guy who has the lockout. I'm never going to level him to 100 unless I'm bored, so he seems like a good mule for the lockout. I just don't want to **** myself by accident if I go back and do it with the hunter (who was the guy who farmed up to LK). If I can't kill him with the hunter, can I wait until next week for the lockout to expire, and just extend it on the monk and then cycle the hunter in with the rest of my alts and kill the LK?

Sorry for all the questions. Just want to make sure I get this right.

----------


## Dahornhunter

> Okay, this is really the last question. 
> 
> Okay, so farmed up to LK on my hunter. I logged out, gave the lockout to my monk. If I go kill the guy on my hunter then the lockout is done, right? Or can I kill him on my hunter and continue to use the monk to give the lockout to others?
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to do is have the monk be the guy who has the lockout. I'm never going to level him to 100 unless I'm bored, so he seems like a good mule for the lockout. I just don't want to **** myself by accident if I go back and do it with the hunter (who was the guy who farmed up to LK). If I can't kill him with the hunter, can I wait until next week for the lockout to expire, and just extend it on the monk and then cycle the hunter in with the rest of my alts and kill the LK?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Just want to make sure I get this right.


I cleared to sindragosa (Did not kill her) on my level 100 mage. Then I moved the lockout to my level 90 warrior, who like your monk, I will likely never level, and killed sindragosa on the 90 warrior. This permanently gives me the save with only Lich King left on my warrior. When this is done, every week I can give the lockout on my level 90 warrior to any character I want, kill the Lich King, then repeat on another character. The level 90 warrior will never lose the save unless I kill the Lich King on my level 90 warrior.

----------


## Sklug

> Okay, this is really the last question. 
> 
> Okay, so farmed up to LK on my hunter. I logged out, gave the lockout to my monk. If I go kill the guy on my hunter then the lockout is done, right? Or can I kill him on my hunter and continue to use the monk to give the lockout to others?
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to do is have the monk be the guy who has the lockout. I'm never going to level him to 100 unless I'm bored, so he seems like a good mule for the lockout. I just don't want to **** myself by accident if I go back and do it with the hunter (who was the guy who farmed up to LK). If I can't kill him with the hunter, can I wait until next week for the lockout to expire, and just extend it on the monk and then cycle the hunter in with the rest of my alts and kill the LK?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Just want to make sure I get this right.


The monk does not have the lockout, the hunter does. Why? Because you only zoned in, but you do not actually become saved until a kill happens, even if you "accept" the lockout once you enter. Thus, that monk will not be able to share it. If you had done it like fiskit69 did, by farming up to sindragosa, but not killing, THEN shared that lockout with an alt, then using the new alt of yours to kill Sindragosa, thus giving you access to the LK, then your alt would now be the main ID holder at LK.

That is why you farmed to LK on your hunter, you cannot get your monk now saved with an ID unless he kills a boss. You COULD find a healer to come 2 man Dreamwalker for you, so you can get your monk saved there, assuming you skipped that boss fight.

And yes, you CAN clear all the way up to LK on ICC 10 normal. It has to be normal, either 10 or 25. Then, before you zone in on the alt you are sharing the lockout with, change it to ICC 25 normal, zone in, accept lockout, and then you are free to change it to heroic. But do not change it to heroic before entering with the alt that is going to get the kill, but make sure the raid size IS set appropriately before entering.

----------


## fiskit69

> I cleared to sindragosa (Did not kill her) on my level 100 mage. Then I moved the lockout to my level 90 warrior, who like your monk, I will likely never level, and killed sindragosa on the 90 warrior. This permanently gives me the save with only Lich King left on my warrior. When this is done, every week I can give the lockout on my level 90 warrior to any character I want, kill the Lich King, then repeat on another character. The level 90 warrior will never lose the save unless I kill the Lich King on my level 90 warrior.


That makes PERFECT sense. The guy zoning in HAS to kill a boss otherwise they don't have shit. 

Okay, how can I make this work on firelands?

----------


## bogdan23x

great guide

----------


## iEthos

I tried doing this with Dragon Soul, I cleared 7/8 Heroic, I went on my warrior, grouped with my saved character and killed Heroic Deathwing without a problem, now when I try and do it on my next character, it shows that the lockout is 8/8. When I go back on my mage, the lockout is still 7/8. I tried doing the normal 7/8 then entering and switching to heroic, but it says all previous bosses must be killed on heroic. Anyone know if there's a way around this?  :Frown:

----------


## Alissa

> I tried doing this with Dragon Soul, I cleared 7/8 Heroic, I went on my warrior, grouped with my saved character and killed Heroic Deathwing without a problem, now when I try and do it on my next character, it shows that the lockout is 8/8. When I go back on my mage, the lockout is still 7/8. I tried doing the normal 7/8 then entering and switching to heroic, but it says all previous bosses must be killed on heroic. Anyone know if there's a way around this?


With Cataclysm raids you can't mix HC and N like with ICC (for example). Meaning while you can clear 11/12N in ICC and switch to HC for Lich King, you can't do that with Cata raids - if you want to kill Deathwing on HC, you have to clear the whole instance on HC every week. And you have to clear it for every character you want to use (which is why it worked for the warrior but not for the other characters). So if you don't care too much about HC Deathwing - just clear 7/8N for the save and do DW on normal on any character you want.

----------


## rdruid69

> I tried doing this with Dragon Soul, I cleared 7/8 Heroic, I went on my warrior, grouped with my saved character and killed Heroic Deathwing without a problem, now when I try and do it on my next character, it shows that the lockout is 8/8. When I go back on my mage, the lockout is still 7/8. I tried doing the normal 7/8 then entering and switching to heroic, but it says all previous bosses must be killed on heroic. Anyone know if there's a way around this?


Clear 7/8 on normal. Then with your farms characters enter on normal and use this trick to switch it to heroic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reg-modes.html (Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes)

BTW if you don't read the whole post, the correct macro since 5.4.8 is:

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

Happy farming. I'm over 150 Madness kills without the normal mount....

----------


## iEthos

> Clear 7/8 on normal. Then with your farms characters enter on normal and use this trick to switch it to heroic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reg-modes.html (Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes)
> 
> BTW if you don't read the whole post, the correct macro since 5.4.8 is:
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2
> 
> Happy farming. I'm over 150 Madness kills without the normal mount....


Thank you for posting about that. I actually figured out a method that worked for me. With my saved character that has 7/8 heroic cleared, I keep a premade group with his raid difficulty on normal, I enter on the character that I'm going to kill with. I do in fact use that macro, but I switched the two lines around because the way it is there never seemed to work for me at all. Every time I use it with them switched, it does it flawlessly every time. So glad I figured it out, haha. Time to farm my way to the Lifebinder's mount!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rdruid69

The normal mode is better because: When you clear 7/8 in 10 normal, you can do madness on 10 heroic or 25 heroic. 
If you clear 7/8 on 10 heroic. You can only do Madness on 10 heroic.
25HM is easy for any class but mage imo (I never tried with pally). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iEthos

> The normal mode is better because: When you clear 7/8 in 10 normal, you can do madness on 10 heroic or 25 heroic. 
> If you clear 7/8 on 10 heroic. You can only do Madness on 10 heroic.
> 25HM is easy for any class but mage imo (I never tried with pally). 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 man heroic is all I'm after for the Lifebinder's mount, nothing else matters to me, lol. :P

----------


## SacredSpenny

thanks a lot, this is nu ts. i definitely will be getting some mounts now

----------


## JhonnyQ

ds: using 10nm lockout

and this macro

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

doenst work anymore for me.


nvm, worked on 2nd try

----------


## lopare

> *cough* Recount *cough* 
> 
> Edit: There seems to be some confusion on what/how to clear these instances so your lockout sharing alt doesn't get saved.
> 
> For ICC, clear everything on 10 man NORMAL mode up to LK. So now you have a 11/12 lockout (or 10/12 if you skipped Valithria). Make sure the alt stays outside the instance, get the group together, and once you are on the character you want to kill LK on, fly to ICC and make sure it is set to 25 man NORMAL when you enter. You'll get the "This instance is in progress, 10/12 blah blah," press OK. Switch to 25 HEROIC and you get another notification. Press OK, kill LK, weep because Invincible didn't drop. The alt that shares lockouts will not be saved if you do this.
> 
> For Ulduar, clear everything on 10 man. 100x faster if you do this on a rogue since you can use the Shadowstep exploit posted here to skip everything after Kologarn and just kill Vezax immediately. So now you have a 4/13 or 11/13 lockout (or w/e, forget the number of bosses there are in there). Get the group together, and make sure the raid size is set to 25 man when you enter. You'll get the instance in progress notification, press OK, kill Yogg, weep because Mimiron's Head didn't drop again.


Where do I find the exploit with shadowstep?

----------


## Rudiguer

Is this fixed? Now the lockout in the original farmed character has the boss killed when trying to use the character or another alt. Any help?

----------


## Sklug

> Is this fixed? Now the lockout in the original farmed character has the boss killed when trying to use the character or another alt. Any help?


I don't know... I deactivated my account not too long after 6.2 hit out of boredom. I'd be curious to hear if it was still working if someone can check!

----------


## TeoG

Still works perfectly fine for me as of 12/08/15. Although I have to set it to heroic inside of ICC by waiting until the lead passes otherwise it counts the LK as already dead for some reason.

----------


## Sklug

> Still works perfectly fine for me as of 12/08/15. Although I have to set it to heroic inside of ICC by waiting until the lead passes otherwise it counts the LK as already dead for some reason.


Very awesome to hear. Thank you so much for reporting back! +7 rep for the help  :Smile:

----------


## ufos8mycow

I'm hoping someone can help me. This isn't working for me and I'm getting some strange results.

My two toons - 

1) DK with 10m Normal Ulduar lockout. Has never ran the instance in 25m or Heroic. Raid info on Raid tab says 16/17 with only Yogg alive.
2) Hunter with no runs this week and reset all instances. Raid info on Raid tab says 0/17 and all alive.
I am doing this -

1- Logging my hunter in and starting a pre-made group with auto-invite. Convert to raid. Log out.
2- Log in my DK. Look for group and join. Accept invite. Log out
3- Log back in with hunter. Change raid to 25m. Still Normal raid.
4- Enter Ulduar. Accept 16/17 lockout. The raid difficulty and party size is greyed out and i can't change them while in the raid.

This is where it is strange. Now when i look at my hunter's raid info on the raid tab it says i am 16/17 with only Razorscale available to kill. It says Yogg is dead. As I said before when i checked my DK while not in a party it shows 16/17 with only Yogg alive and my hunter shows 0/17 with all alive when he is alone.

Can someone help me please?

----------


## Touch of Anarchy

> I'm hoping someone can help me. This isn't working for me and I'm getting some strange results.
> 
> My two toons - 
> 
> 1) DK with 10m Normal Ulduar lockout. Has never ran the instance in 25m or Heroic. Raid info on Raid tab says 16/17 with only Yogg alive.
> 2) Hunter with no runs this week and reset all instances. Raid info on Raid tab says 0/17 and all alive.
> I am doing this -
> 
> 1- Logging my hunter in and starting a pre-made group with auto-invite. Convert to raid. Log out.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the feature to pick up off of bosses between 10 and 25-man dungeons was introduced with Icecrown Citadel. TotC, Ulduar, and all raids prior to the release of ICC weren't retroactively designed to allow that unfortunately.

I could be wrong, but I'm like 85% sure that you cannot switch like that between the difficulties in Ulduar.

----------


## Sklug

> I'm hoping someone can help me. This isn't working for me and I'm getting some strange results.
> 
> My two toons - 
> 
> 1) DK with 10m Normal Ulduar lockout. Has never ran the instance in 25m or Heroic. Raid info on Raid tab says 16/17 with only Yogg alive.
> 2) Hunter with no runs this week and reset all instances. Raid info on Raid tab says 0/17 and all alive.
> I am doing this -
> 
> 1- Logging my hunter in and starting a pre-made group with auto-invite. Convert to raid. Log out.
> ...


Hrm, well first, you can't actually change raid size or difficulty size while in ulduar, the reason is because there was no such thing as "Heroic" mode when Ulduar came out. That was introduced later in the expansion. What Ulduar had was "Hard Modes" that you can enable on certain boss fights. The key with getting Yogg no light is that once you defeat the 4 protectors, you DO NOT TALK TO THEM or ask them for help, thus you go to fight Yogg, no light (as in no help).

So, you are right to set it to 25 man before zoning in. You don't need to change difficulty or raid size at this point, so it being grayed out is correct. The thing is, the instance you have entered you are now in a 16/17 instance, however the farm toon, even though you "accepted" the ID, is still not yet saved. You ONLY become saved to the ID once you get your first boss kill. So, you are phased correctly, but you are not actually saved yet, so the raid will correctly show 0/17.

As for it only showing Razorscale as available, I would go on to your DK and be sure that Yogg is still alive, run to him and look at him. The reason I say this is because I have seen people come here and say similar things, only to find that the Uld ID they were saved to, was one they dual-cleared with a buddy, or whoever, and then that buddy went back and killed Yogg. You and that buddy shared an instance together, and he may have taken the kill, and the only reason Razorscale is still up is because you can skip that boss to get to Yogg... it's an optional kill. So, get on your DK and zone into Uld and verify Yogg is even still alive with that saved ID. Even though your DK is not showing saved to Yogg, which is because of how the whole boss tagging works now, meaning you can still kill him this week, but the instance ID that you keep extending will still be linked to whoever stole your Yogg kill.

That's about the only thing I can think of. Which means, and i know this sucks, you're gonna have to do another Uld clear the next week solo. The only reason this exploit works is because the person that owns the ID (or persons), are not inside the instance during the kill, so the new player is shared and phased into the same instance, but Blizz does not have any mechanic to kick the person if the owner of the ID goes offline, thus the instance does not save its progress on the offline player's ID.

Anyway, this probably sounds confusing, but I have my money on Yogg being dead on the extended ID of your DK.

----------


## Tyyra

it still works, but you have to reset the instance (rightclick portrait -> reset all instances) after you killed the boss with 1 alt. otherwise it says that the boss has already been killed.
so basically:
- kill boss with alt 1
- leave group, log on alt 2, join group
- reset all instances (wait until id holder char is offline long enough and you get leader)
- kill boss with alt 2
etc

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

I have only tested this with the Following : ICC and MSV. It works. The way to do it is :

For ICC:

Clear up to LK in 10-MAN NORMAL !!! (important)
Go outside of the raid
Make a group in LFG.with that character and convert to raid.
Join with the other character whom you want to inherit the save.
W8 until the leadership is automatically passed unto the 2nd character (cause your main is DC).
Switch raid 25-MAN NORMAL and enter the raid. From inside the raid switch to 25-HC and go kill LK. Profit.

For MSV:
Clear up to Elegon in 10-MAN NORMAL !!! (important)
Go outside of the raid
Make a group in LFG.with that character and convert to raid.
Join with the other character whom you want to inherit the save.
W8 until the leadership is automatically passed unto the 2nd character (cause your main is DC).
(so far the same as ICC method)

Switch to 10-MAN HEROIC and try to enter. 
(Now i will note here that all the characters i tried this on COULD NOT enter the HC cause they had not killed the Last boss on normal.Thus until i retry next week i do not know if it works if your alt can enter HC)
Instance will not let you enter cause u have not killed last boss on normal difficulty.
Switch to 10-MAN NORMAL and enter. Kill Elegon.
Profit  :Smile: 

I will check if u can do this in case u are able to enter heroic on your alt next week and update the post.

----------


## markons

Last week i cleared on my alt Dragon Soul up to the Ultraxion so I could farm him. This week I didnt had an option to extend it. In other words save was gone. That kind of shit started to happen ever since my Rain information started to look like on the picture below. Sometimes scrolling down fix it but 90% of the time nothing happens... Before that screen shot was take i killed LK and Malygos but the save is not shown there. Does anyone know how to Fix this?

----------


## Falayo

> Last week i cleared on my alt Dragon Soul up to the Ultraxion so I could farm him. This week I didnt had an option to extend it. In other words save was gone. That kind of shit started to happen ever since my Rain information started to look like on the picture below. Sometimes scrolling down fix it but 90% of the time nothing happens... Before that screen shot was take i killed LK and Malygos but the save is not shown there. Does anyone know how to Fix this?


There is a workaround for this.
First use this Makro:

/run for i=1,GetNumSavedInstances() do n,id,_,_,active,extended,_,_,_,d = GetSavedInstanceInfo(i) print(n,d,id,active,extended) end

You are going to see all your instances in chat with the instance name, the instance ID as a number, if the ID is active or not (true/false) and if the ID is extended or not (true/false).
Then you will have to count which ID you want to extend, e.g. DS ID, which is displayed as the 4th ID in chat.
You then had to use this macro:

/run SetSavedInstanceExtend(4, true)

If it is e.g. ID 7 you want to extend, replace the "4" in this macro with "7".
You will get a message if your extension worked. 
If you made a mistake and want to get your extension (here for ID 4) rolled back, use this macro:

/run SetSavedInstanceExtend(4, false)

Hope this helped  :Smile: 


Btw. Is there any way to get this method to work with Firelands/Ragnaros?

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Its probably the same way as the other raids. I will test it for firelands later and repost.

----------


## markons

Just tested it out, works like charm. But is blizzard going to fix it or not, its been like that for months now...

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Well not anytime soon i guess. Its not like its that gamebreaking or important. It just saves time.

----------


## Luigi83

THX YOU A LOT !! Just got mine with this method, ofc it doesnt influence drop rate, but that was way much faster. No more ICC !!!!!!!!!! 





+2 rep (can't give more!)

----------


## JD408

im wondering if there was a change anytime recently with this?
I've tried to do this with BWL and AHN'quiraj and its not working.
I have more than one account. I invited other account to group, then made the toon I was going to farm on leader and left group.
if I try to go back in the instance now, I wind up in the same instance and will get a message that im going to get ported.
trying to reset instances doesn't work. If I kill on the farm toon. the other account doesn't show credit for a kill on that boss, but it still cant kill that boss it missed.
entering the instance will have that boss down.

I also tried to do this by the group finder tool as well with the same results

----------


## catboyslim

> im wondering if there was a change anytime recently with this?
> I've tried to do this with BWL and AHN'quiraj and its not working.
> I have more than one account. I invited other account to group, then made the toon I was going to farm on leader and left group.
> if I try to go back in the instance now, I wind up in the same instance and will get a message that im going to get ported.
> trying to reset instances doesn't work. If I kill on the farm toon. the other account doesn't show credit for a kill on that boss, but it still cant kill that boss it missed.
> entering the instance will have that boss down.
> 
> I also tried to do this by the group finder tool as well with the same results


I just tested the usual ICC lockout that I use every week and can see no issues with it - I farm ICC on the same lockout each week with 4 farming toons.

Glad to be able to report nothing has changed as far as I can see  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zemsta

> im wondering if there was a change anytime recently with this?
> I've tried to do this with BWL and AHN'quiraj and its not working.


You can't use this method in raid instances prior to Wrath of the Lich King.

----------


## Zemsta

> im wondering if there was a change anytime recently with this?
> I've tried to do this with BWL and AHN'quiraj and its not working.


You can't use this method in raid instances prior to Wrath of the Lich King.

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Does this method work with Siege of Ogrimmar Heroic?

----------


## Sklug

> Does this method work with Siege of Ogrimmar Heroic?


Unfortunately it would not work on fighting the last boss over and over in SoO Heroic because you cannot kill the last boss unless you had killed every previous boss on heroic difficulty. This is why it works for something like Icecrown Citadel, because you can clear on normal all the way to the Lich King, then use the trick to get the ID to another toon, and swap it to heroic. Any dungeon that requires all previous bosses to be killed in heroic will not work. The ONLY exception to that rule is Dragon Soul because there is a trick here on the forums on how to still do Heroic Madness, even if you haven't kill the previous bosses on heroic that Blizz has never bothered to fix.

----------


## JD408

> You can't use this method in raid instances prior to Wrath of the Lich King.


ahhh then that would explain it. thanks

----------


## enis

this has been around for maybe 10 months now.
i also read it on this forum, and been doing it for 10 monhts. not a new thing really.
just a fake person copying pasting from other ppl's posts.

----------


## Zemsta

> this has been around for maybe 10 months now.
> i also read it on this forum, and been doing it for 10 monhts. not a new thing really.
> just a fake person copying pasting from other ppl's posts.


/confused

This method has been posted on Feb-09-2015 by Sklug, so 9 moths now. I don't know what are u talking about.

----------


## diablo32

I want to add something for ppl who has more than one alt char you dont have to login your main for creating another group each time

1)Kill boss with alt
2)Create grp with auto invite
3)Switch to your other alt
4)Join that group
5)Wait untill you become party leader
6)Uninvite the alt that killed boss already
7)Enter raid

----------


## Raham

> I want to add something for ppl who has more than one alt char you dont have to login your main for creating another group each time
> 
> 1)Kill boss with alt
> 2)Create grp with auto invite
> 3)Switch to your other alt
> 4)Join that group
> 5)Wait untill you become party leader
> 6)Uninvite the alt that killed boss already
> 7)Enter raid


Whew, thanks  :Big Grin:  Didn't came up with it, was sooo annoying to always switch characters over 20 times -_-

EDIT: seems to only work with the NHC -> HC switching method, so not working for Ulduar  :Frown:

----------


## enis

> /confused
> 
> This method has been posted on Feb-09-2015 by Sklug, so 9 moths now. I don't know what are u talking about.



seems like you missed the earlier post 10 months ago from someone else.

----------


## Sklug

> seems like you missed the earlier post 10 months ago from someone else.


For someone that joined here in 2007, yet still has only 1 rep, I can understand why; you fail to contribute to any post at all. First off, if you try to claim this is a repost,almost 9 months after this has already been posted by something else was posted 10 months old, lol, you should probably link where it was posted first on these forums. You claim a repost, you have to link a repost, you didn't do that. Secondly, you clearly didn't even read the actual post because it credits it to the guy who made the youtube video in the first place and posted it on Reddit, but I guess you glossed over that part because you failed to read.

So, if you have something useful to contribute, rather than trying to claim REPOST, without providing evidence, 9 months late to the party, you should probably stop spamming in this thread and wasting everyone's time with your zero contribution to the discussion.

----------


## enis

> For someone that joined here in 2007, yet still has only 1 rep, I can understand why; you fail to contribute to any post at all. First off, if you try to claim this is a repost,almost 9 months after this has already been posted by something else was posted 10 months old, lol, you should probably link where it was posted first on these forums. You claim a repost, you have to link a repost, you didn't do that. Secondly, you clearly didn't even read the actual post because it credits it to the guy who made the youtube video in the first place and posted it on Reddit, but I guess you glossed over that part because you failed to read.
> 
> So, if you have something useful to contribute, rather than trying to claim REPOST, without providing evidence, 9 months late to the party, you should probably stop spamming in this thread and wasting everyone's time with your zero contribution to the discussion.


didnt even read your wall of text,just 1st sentence was enough to see what a noob u r  :Smile: 
just so you know, i leech, i dont post stuff, and there's nothing you can do about it, so shut it.
and last one, ididnt claim it was me who came up with this idea, so why would i post a lie on the forum that it was stolen from someone else, if it wasnt me...
try to use ur brains next time. is this understood?

----------


## Sklug

> didnt even read your wall of text,just 1st sentence was enough to see what a noob u r 
> just so you know, i leech, i dont post stuff, and there's nothing you can do about it, so shut it.
> and last one, ididnt claim it was me who came up with this idea, so why would i post a lie on the forum that it was stolen from someone else, if it wasnt me...
> try to use ur brains next time. is this understood?


Or try using your brains and read the post next time before making false accusations. You are not contributing anything to this post and only spamming at this point.

----------


## solshine2510

While I indeed was surprised that it has only been 9 months (seemed like a year at least!, farming mounts with army of alts IS boring and time consuming), I can only say one thing:

Thank you!

----------


## Grosmi7

Works like a charm + rep and thanks for sharing!  :Smile: 

I make my groups into Questing area of Premade Group Finder, cross realm assists (addon) stays out of that section so none to disturb you  :Smile:

----------


## enis

> Or try using your brains and read the post next time before making false accusations. You are not contributing anything to this post and only spamming at this point.


wow you must be beyond dumb.
no idea where you got the idea that i came up with this.
but i'm clear the poster did not come with this idea as well.
just a leech copy paste from the real owner who posted loadsa months ago.

l2read dumbo

----------


## Blackdreams

> wow you must be beyond dumb.
> no idea where you got the idea that i came up with this.
> but i'm clear the poster did not come with this idea as well.
> just a leech copy paste from the real owner who posted loadsa months ago.
> 
> l2read dumbo


If you dont have a link to said thread then **** off.

Been using this since I first saw it and not only has it helped me but who knows how many other players use it still to this day.

Thank you for sharing this.

----------


## TwinkEu70

Still works . + rep . Thanks

----------


## Grosmi7

Here's a mini DS heroic guide if you want to farm Deathwing

1. Clear 7/8 (normal or HC it shouldn't matter)
2. Log the character you want to kill Deathwing with and open a group in premade with auto-invite (I suggest Questing area so CRA addon doesn't bug you)
3. Log the character with Deathwing save and join the group
4. Log back on the character that you wish to kill Deathwing with and turn off auto-invite (again optional)
5. Make sure you have it set to 10/25 NORMAL before zoning in
6. Talk to Thrall until you have confirm window up and use one of the two macros

* 25HC* 

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)

*10HC*

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)

I personally use 10hc for undergeared characters makes it faster and easier, 25 hc for geared ones.

Repeat 2-6 process until you have the mounts  :Smile: 

All credits go to the OP and this thread http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reg-modes.html (Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes)

----------


## solshine2510

This is very useful, and I'll definitely be using 10hc for low ilvl alts, like you, as 25hc turned out to be too problematic for them lately.
Too bad there is a decision to make whether to skip all bosses prior to Deathwing, including Ultraxion and a chance for Experiment 12-B (I once lost a roll to a friend last year ;( )

----------


## Grosmi7

> This is very useful, and I'll definitely be using 10hc for low ilvl alts, like you, as 25hc turned out to be too problematic for them lately.
> Too bad there is a decision to make whether to skip all bosses prior to Deathwing, including Ultraxion and a chance for Experiment 12-B (I once lost a roll to a friend last year ;( )


You should be able to do this for Ultraxion too, on normal that is  :Smile: 

Clear 4/8 on one character then move the other ones and farm him, once you are done head to 7/8 and kill Deathwing too, it is a lot of effort as you need to clear trash each time before you pull Ultraxion but still better than clearing first 4 bosses to access him.

----------


## solshine2510

> You should be able to do this for Ultraxion too, on normal that is 
> 
> Clear 4/8 on one character then move the other ones and farm him, once you are done head to 7/8 and kill Deathwing too, it is a lot of effort as you need to clear trash each time before you pull Ultraxion but still better than clearing first 4 bosses to access him.


Unfortunately all alts invited to use my main character's save before Ultraxion gained their own locked saves and had to clear all the way till Deathwing on their own. 
Perhaps it was silly of me to expect otherwise but I was hoping they would somehow be able to use my main character's saves twice: first time before Ultraxion, and then again just before Deathwing :-).

----------


## w4rl0

Thanks I didn't know this method! Can you get banned for this?

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

No. .....................

----------


## Kaizuken

> Thanks I didn't know this method! Can you get banned for this?



It's more like a guide, than a exploit.
So you don't get banned for this.

----------


## TonDeli

Just tried this today and I did something wrong  :Big Grin: 

I cleared raid instance before boss (11/12 ICC heroic) with my druid and then formed the group like in the guide here. Everything is fine so far. My alt killed the boss and left instance (no mount). When I tried to enter raid instance with my druid again it said: "12/12 bosses killed, do you want to enter".

What did I do wrong here?

My druid stayed in the group but was offline. Should I've dispanded the group before killing the boss? If you do that I think you'll get a warning that you are not in a group anymore and you'll be teleported out.

----------


## Malzel

I can almost guarantee they fixed this but need more confirmation.

Not fixed, I just did it wrong.

1. Ran druid through DS25H 7/8, went to garrison and made the group as usual.
2. Applied on hunter, accepted, and entered into the raid accepting the 7/8 lockout.
3. Killed Madness, left group, garrison hearth
4. Logged into druid and disbanded the group, made a new one
5. When I tried using the EXACT SAME steps as I have previously on my rogue, it gave the 8/8 notification when I entered. 

*Now the ****y part:*

My druid is officially listed as 7/8 Heroic in DS in the personal raid info in the friends tab (Madness of Deathwing = AVAILABLE). When I enter DS on my own it prompts me to accept a lockout that's 8/8. It appears lockouts are no longer tied to the premade group ID, but rather the premade group creator's id, even if they are offline, in a different zone / realm, and not the group lead. Trolling potential anybody? Join any group and go kill Marrowgar on ICC10N and you just wasted the group creators chance at invincible for the week.

Edit:

This is even weirder than I thought. I decided to test it even further, and it seems that it 'binds' the premade creator and the one running it together.

1. Druid made premade in garrison, logged out and had the rogue join (in garrison as well)
2. Rogue becomes group lead over a period of time due to logged out druid
3. Rogue kills Moroes in Karazhan, leaves party, and goes outside the instance
4. Druid logs in, de-lists group, flies to Karazhan, and is prompted to accept a 1/11 lockout
5. Druid accepts the lockout, and kills Attumen the Huntsman
6. Rogue goes back to Karazhan and is presented with a 2/11 lockout (does not accept, leaves)

Continued:

7. Druid creates another premade with Hunter / Warlock
8. Hunter become group lead, premade is still up, other 2 offline in garrisons
9. Hunter goes to black temple, kills first boss
10. Leaves raid, delists premade, resets instances
11. Kills second boss
12. Leaves raid, resets instances, kicks both players (neither will be in a group)
13. Kills third boss

Result: Warlock 0/13, Druid 0/13

Strange and completely erratic for me, but what it seems like is if anyone in the same continent enters a raid it starts the lockout for the rest of the group. Needs further testing.

----------


## Sklug

If someone else can comment on the status of this it would be great. I am currently not subscribed to check. It would be quite sad if it is true as this has been a very long running trick.

----------


## markons

Ok I just tested it and it's still working

What i did is:

1. Logged to the alt with all the saves ( IDs )
2. Extended raids for this week
3. Made a raid group
4. Logged to character im farming mounts with and applied to group.... to not go into details im in group now
5. Went to ICC, set to 25 ( I was leader at that point ), entered and switch to HC
6. Killed LK, left group, teleported to Garrison
7. Wen back to alt with IDs, reseted the instances and made a new raid, went to next character, applied and got invited
8. Went to ICC ( became leader, changed to raid and 25 )
9. Entered in ICC and it was 11/12

----------


## Sklug

> I can almost guarantee they fixed this but need more confirmation.
> 
> 1. Ran druid through DS25H 7/8, went to garrison and made the group as usual.
> 2. Applied on hunter, accepted, and entered into the raid accepting the 7/8 lockout.
> 3. Killed Madness, left group, garrison hearth
> 4. Logged into druid and disbanded the group, made a new one
> 5. When I tried using the EXACT SAME steps as I have previously on my rogue, it gave the 8/8 notification when I entered. 
> 
> *Now the ****y part:*
> ...


I can confirm this is still working. Just tried on my brother's account... First, going down the list. In DS, the reason it didn't work is this method does not work with HEROIC DS. It has to be Normal DS or the saves don't work right due to the way DS does its saves (there is a trick to still do heroic Madness with normal clear from another thread). Also, when it comes to the raid ID in your attempts in Kara, you need to reset raid and start with a completely new instance of a raid. You will still get prompted to join the raid lockout appropriately, but be aware that once you clear one toon, a new raid needs to be made.

----------


## DeathComesForU

> Just tried this today and I did something wrong 
> 
> I cleared raid instance before boss* (11/12 ICC heroic)*






> I can almost guarantee they fixed this but need more confirmation.
> 
> 1. Ran druid through *DS25H 7/8*, went to garrison and made the group as usual.


It isn't fixed, you just need to create the Raid ID with a _normal mode_ save, not heroic. Heroic lockouts are unique and cannot be done more than once.

If you make a normal mode lockout and switch to heroic on the alt you want to kill it with, it creates a new heroic lockout just for that alt.




> If someone else can comment on the status of this it would be great. I am currently not subscribed to check. It would be quite sad if it is true as this has been a very long running trick.


It still works, people just don't seem to understand how the trick works.

----------


## gippy

Yeah pretty much. They can't fix this without removing personal raid saves and the auto join feature of group finder.

Anything in tbc acts like a hc save for some reason, so that's his problem with kara.

----------


## Grosmi7

For DS you can clear 7/8 on heroic if you want, but you MUST create a group with the non saved character and then sign up with the 7/8 character. Also you need to have it set on normal before using the hc macro. As I've explained here 




> Here's a mini DS heroic guide if you want to farm Deathwing
> 
> 1. Clear 7/8 (normal or HC it shouldn't matter)
> 2. Log the character you want to kill Deathwing with and open a group in premade with auto-invite (I suggest Questing area so CRA addon doesn't bug you)
> 3. Log the character with Deathwing save and join the group
> 4. Log back on the character that you wish to kill Deathwing with and turn off auto-invite (again optional)
> 5. Make sure you have it set to 10/25 NORMAL before zoning in
> 6. Talk to Thrall until you have confirm window up and use one of the two macros
> 
> ...

----------


## Grosmi7

Forgot to mention - macro will not work 100% of the time, sometimes thrall will despawn and nothing will happen, sometimes you will change to hc but get ported to the entrance - in cases like this you can either

1) clear Deathwing on normal (chance for Blazing Drake)
2) wait 30minutes for soft instance reset (be outside the instance) and try again

Macro will work 95% of the time but in rare occasions it can bug up.

Hope this clears it up for all the Deathwing farmers, good luck and happy farming!  :Smile:

----------


## milzbube

its easy... only thing u have to do..

1. one char is only for giving the id to your alts
2. lets clear for example ICC25 but not LK...^^ on NORMAL
3 get out of instance
4 start a grp in tool and logut to ur other char u want to kill for mount
5 que to ur selfmade grp in tool
6 logout to the char with id and accept ur alt
7 login your alt for bosskill
8 ran into ICC and accept NORMAL25 ID
9 wait ~2min to get automatic grp lead and set to HEROIC
10 kill

all other raids working fine without wait for lead to set other difficulty


only mount which is left with this method is blazing drake.. all others i get in 6 weeks.. maybe a bit luck..

did it with 13 alts a week  :Smile:

----------


## Shinehearts

Thanks for sharing !

----------


## TonDeli

> its easy... only thing u have to do..
> 1. one char is only for giving the id to your alts
> 2. lets clear for example ICC25 but not LK...^^ on NORMAL
> 3 get out of instance
> 4 start a grp in tool and logut to ur other char u want to kill for mount
> 5 que to ur selfmade grp in tool
> 6 logout to the char with id and accept ur alt
> 7 login your alt for bosskill
> 8 ran into ICC and accept NORMAL25 ID
> ...


I did exactly like this one but it doesn't work for me.

- Clear ICC as 25 normal up to Lich King and heart back to my garrison
- Start group --> log out
- Join group with alt --> log out
- Accept alt -- log out
- Accept group join and enter ICC

I don't get any accept lock down window at this point. It just shows full ICC25 heroic for me at this point. My alt is not group leader at this point and my main's raid setup is still 25man normal.

At one point with another alt I managed to get lock down window to show up (no idea why). I accepted the lock down. Waited my alt to become group leader inside the ICC. Tried to change raid to heroic but it just changed to 10man heroic.

I really have no idea what the hell I am doing wrong.

----------


## Grosmi7

TonDeli do this

1) clear to LK
2) go to the alt you want to kill LK with and open a group with auto-inv
3) log the character with *LK SAVE* and sign-up
4) head back to your alt enter 25 normal icc
5) head to frozen throne and change to 25 HC

repeat

----------


## DeathComesForU

> I don't get any accept lock down window at this point. It just shows full ICC25 heroic for me at this point. My alt is not group leader at this point and my main's raid setup is still 25man normal.


Only thing that would do this is if you already cleared 12/12 on that alt (you can't do it twice obviously), or did not Reset All Instances after clearing 12/12 with another alt that used the same group.




> At one point with another alt I managed to get lock down window to show up (no idea why). I accepted the lock down. Waited my alt to become group leader inside the ICC. Tried to change raid to heroic but it just changed to 10man heroic.


You will need to set it to 25 before entering. You can't change between 10/25 while in the raid, so you went in on 10 man.

----------


## TonDeli

Ok, thx for the info DeathComesForU.

I tried this one again today... cleared Firelands 25man normal 6/7. Heart back to my garrison. Created group and invited my alt. Alt has raid set up as 25man normal also. Accepted the invite and so on... Entered Firelands and accepted the lock out. I waited until alt became leader and changed difficulty to heroic. Ran up to Ragnaros but he's not there  :Big Grin: 

FFS... this is so ridiculous. It says that 6/7 cleared and Ragna is still available, but he's not there.

----------


## jimmys96

> Ok, thx for the info DeathComesForU.
> 
> I tried this one again today... cleared Firelands 25man normal 6/7. Heart back to my garrison. Created group and invited my alt. Alt has raid set up as 25man normal also. Accepted the invite and so on... Entered Firelands and accepted the lock out. I waited until alt became leader and changed difficulty to heroic. Ran up to Ragnaros but he's not there 
> 
> FFS... this is so ridiculous. It says that 6/7 cleared and Ragna is still available, but he's not there.


You can't do heroic Ragnaros without having cleared the raid on Heroic I'm afraid.

----------


## TonDeli

> You can't do heroic Ragnaros without having cleared the raid on Heroic I'm afraid.


Of course I didn't know that  :Big Grin:  Thx jimmys96!

So, you have to clear this one with all chars then...?

----------


## Grosmi7

There is no special reason (other than transmog and some extra gold I guess) to do heroic Ragnaros, mount drops on normal mode too  :Smile:

----------


## Razor33

> There is no special reason (other than transmog and some extra gold I guess) to do heroic Ragnaros, mount drops on normal mode too


Actually there is a lot of more gold on HC 25 mode :P But norm is the best for lower geared alts i suppose.
By the way , no better chance on the two mounts on Heroic difficulty ? Or is still unknown ?  :Smile:

----------


## TonDeli

OMG... I got it to work and cleared Ragna with all my alts -no mount. I wanted to clear Ragna with my "main" also and surprise, surprise... Pureblood Fire Hawk is mine. No more Firelands!!!

Need to try those 25man raids on next week. Let's hope that I'll get them to work also. Thx guys for your help!

----------


## TonDeli

I got ICC working now. I tried the same for Ulduar but when my alt enters the instance I cannot change raid difficulty. Any tips here?

----------


## lembas

As far as I know, there is no heroic mode for Ulduar, therefore you can't change difficulty inside the raid.

----------


## solor

Ulduar have only 1 difficulty thats why you cant change it.

----------


## Grosmi7

> I got ICC working now. I tried the same for Ulduar but when my alt enters the instance I cannot change raid difficulty. Any tips here?


Ulduar doesn't have heroic mode, all you need to be sure of is that you are on 25 player mode.

----------


## TonDeli

Ah, of course. So, you just keep both of your chars in the raid group, kill boss with your alt -rinse and repeat..?

----------


## Grosmi7

Exactly  :Smile:

----------


## Blackfyre89

I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me. I wanted to give my 88 Shaman all the raid locks and extend them so I never even have to clear on my 100s again. I managed to get ICC and Dragon Soul 25 up to LK/Deathwing saved on him, so that's good, but I'm not sure exactly how I did it. I can't get it to work with Ulduar now. Anyone know how to get saved to a raid on my alt? I didn't have to kill any bosses on him for ICC or DS...it just..worked.

----------


## zirocks

> OMG... I got it to work and cleared Ragna with all my alts -no mount. I wanted to clear Ragna with my "main" also and surprise, surprise... Pureblood Fire Hawk is mine. No more Firelands!!!
> 
> Need to try those 25man raids on next week. Let's hope that I'll get them to work also. Thx guys for your help!


How did you get it to work in Firelands ?  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> How did you get it to work in Firelands ?


This shouldn't work in Firelands. Maybe he got lucky and got it on his first kill, is the only explanation I can think of.

----------


## BlubbXD

> This shouldn't work in Firelands. Maybe he got lucky and got it on his first kill, is the only explanation I can think of.


Of course it works in Firelands, you don't have to kill Ragnaros in HC for the mount.

----------


## Sklug

> Of course it works in Firelands, you don't have to kill Ragnaros in HC for the mount.


Well nice, for some reason I thought I always remembered it being a heroic only drop, but I just looked it up on Wowhead and confirmed it drops in normal! TY!

----------


## Zermaelen

Tried to do the heroic switch on Madness of Deathwing on four different characters and I couldn't get it to work. The fight triggers but Deathwing just fades away instantly. It used to work almost all the time for me, seems like they've fixed it  :Frown:

----------


## mirdanek84

I used it for Elegon and Ultraxion yesterday, works fine.

----------


## PassionSTAR

I was using this method for months to farm the rare mounts. For deathwing i was using the macros to "accept" the fight and set it to heroic in one step.
It worked like 99% of the time but since the legion prepatch, it looks like it was fixed somehow. Everytime i tried, deathwing fades away after a second  :Frown: 
Anyone else experiencing this behavior?

macro for 25hc e.g.:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)

----------


## Ishyorc

I just went and ran uduar on 5 chars with my alts lockout using this system and it seems the same gear keeps dropping? is loot determined with the lockout ID?

----------


## Devanh

> I just went and ran uduar on 5 chars with my alts lockout using this system and it seems the same gear keeps dropping? is loot determined with the lockout ID?


That was the case years ago in early BC but Blizzard changed that a long time ago. Can anyone else confirm this? May open up other exploits e.g. selling guaranteed mount drops.

----------


## PassionSTAR

> That was the case years ago in early BC but Blizzard changed that a long time ago. Can anyone else confirm this? May open up other exploits e.g. selling guaranteed mount drops.


No its not the case. Today i finally got my mimirons head on the thrid char. Therefore it cannot be the same loop for all chars.

----------


## Devanh

> No its not the case. Today i finally got my mimirons head on the thrid char. Therefore it cannot be the same loop for all chars.


Can also confirm different loot is dropping as normal.

----------


## Firegone

> I was using this method for months to farm the rare mounts. For deathwing i was using the macros to "accept" the fight and set it to heroic in one step.
> It worked like 99% of the time but since the legion prepatch, it looks like it was fixed somehow. Everytime i tried, deathwing fades away after a second 
> Anyone else experiencing this behavior?
> 
> macro for 25hc e.g.:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)


Not the biggest batch with only 2 chars, but I think I can confirm this one  :Frown:

----------


## tlittle

I cannot get this to work any longer. Once I complete the raid it saves the lockout, regardless if I used the proper procdure.

----------


## Sklug

> I cannot get this to work any longer. Once I complete the raid it saves the lockout, regardless if I used the proper procdure.


I just tried it in Ulduar and it worked just fine. Maybe you can give details on which raid this happened. Of note, if you try to clear a dungeon on heroic, you get a heroic ID and this will not work. You need to farm to the desired boss in normal mode. Then, when you swap to the toon you wish to share the ID with, only change the mode to heroic once the toon phases into the raid.

This is why this trick only works on a limited number of raids since many raids you cannot do last boss heroic unless you also clear all the earlier bosses on heroic too.

----------


## Limes

Just gave this a shot a few days ago after not using it for months and it didn't work for ICC.

Lockout alt appears to be saved to 11/13 H25 with LK alive, but my other characters who join that lockout automatically have the LK dead. I'll give it another shot later today.

----------


## Giony

i tried doing this in icc today, worked with 1 char, i tried to do it again on another and the grp i made doesn't show up so i can't invite myself. did blizz stealth fix it?

----------


## Sklug

> i tried doing this in icc today, worked with 1 char, i tried to do it again on another and the grp i made doesn't show up so i can't invite myself. did blizz stealth fix it?


I was able to make an LFG group to invite myself without issue. Just make sure you didn't put in some "min ilvl" requirement or any of your toons that don't meet it will not be able to see the LFG group. It won't show up to them at all.

----------


## Firegone

Definitely the wrong thread!

----------


## kcall20

> does way less damage than 5 minutes before


Wat. 
You sure you in the right thread?

----------


## sl350

> i tried doing this in icc today, worked with 1 char, i tried to do it again on another and the grp i made doesn't show up so i can't invite myself. did blizz stealth fix it?



The LFG will disappear if you wait too long. So if you are inviting your own toon you have to do it in a couple minutes or the group you made that has no one will be delisted. Then you have to make a new group all over again.

----------


## Limes

> Just gave this a shot a few days ago after not using it for months and it didn't work for ICC.
> 
> Lockout alt appears to be saved to 11/13 H25 with LK alive, but my other characters who join that lockout automatically have the LK dead. I'll give it another shot later today.


It's working now, not sure why it wasn't last week.

So yeah, confirmed for still working.

----------


## Nwonknu7

I also can confirm this is still working.  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

Thank you guys for reporting on it! Since I have been doing full clears for appearances, I haven't been using this to skip to the last boss. However, one exception, that music recipe from last boss in Naxx I have been trying to farm and still haven't had any luck. So, I just tried it there, and sure enough, this trick still worked without issue in sharing my raid ID. So, I too can confirm that it still works. For those that are saying they are having trouble, please report your specific issues and hopefully we can resolve them here. I am certain it is more than likely to do with a procedural issue.

Thanks again for reporting back on this still working everyone.

----------


## Tracber

I find that this only works for one raid lockout extension (a.k.a. 2 weeks). Every 2 weeks I have to full clear on one character. The reason is that my alts don't get saved to the raid until a boss is killed, and that boss they need to kill is the one I'm farming every week. I'm not able to transfer the lockout to an alt for this reason. Am I missing something obvious?

----------


## PassionSTAR

> I find that this only works for one raid lockout extension (a.k.a. 2 weeks). Every 2 weeks I have to full clear on one character. The reason is that my alts don't get saved to the raid until a boss is killed, and that boss they need to kill is the one I'm farming every week. I'm not able to transfer the lockout to an alt for this reason. Am I missing something obvious?


You should provide a bit more details to get an correct answer  :Smile:  Like what difficulty/size you create the lockout and how do you farm it.
2 possible common issues: 
1) you also clear the instance with the char which is supposed to hold the lockout
2) you are creating an HC lockout

I did this with nearly every possible raid for months/years with like 8 toons every week. One character just holds the lockouts and never enter those raids anymore. Just extending the raids every week and joining the groups.

----------


## Tracber

> I did this with nearly every possible raid for months/years with like 8 toons every week. One character just holds the lockouts and never enter those raids anymore. Just extending the raids every week and joining the groups.


No matter which raid I do, I can only extend the lockout for that raid for one week on that character. Let's say I just did Dragon Soul 25M Normal and I was farming for the Ultraxion mount or something, I'm 4/8 saved for that raid on my main, and I'm using that to farm on my alts. When I extend the lockout for next week it says something like 13 days left. Now next week rolls around and it says 6 days left and the extended lockout is still active. If I try to remove it, the raid ID expires. Also I still have to enter the raid on my saved character so my alts don't enter a fresh raid, even while in the same group

----------


## tlittle

So this is what I did:

1 Cleared BT up to Illidan. 
2 Created a LFR group with auto accept and logged out.
3 Logged on my alt, joined the raid group and entered the instance.
4 Accepted the raid lock out, killed Illidan.

Repeated steps 2-3 with another character. It said the raid was 9/9 with all bosses cleared. 
The raid lockout on my initial character still says 8/9. 

So I could not get this to work as of wednesday.

----------


## Tracber

> So this is what I did:
> 
> 1 Cleared BT up to Illidan. 
> 2 Created a LFR group with auto accept and logged out.
> 3 Logged on my alt, joined the raid group and entered the instance.
> 4 Accepted the raid lock out, killed Illidan.
> 
> Repeated steps 2-3 with another character. It said the raid was 9/9 with all bosses cleared. 
> The raid lockout on my initial character still says 8/9. 
> ...


This is only an issue for raids from Vanilla and BC. If a boss is killed in one of those raids, it's killed for anyone who joins that ID.
You have to full clear it on every character.

----------


## Firegone

> Thank you guys for reporting on it! Since I have been doing full clears for appearances, I haven't been using this to skip to the last boss. However, one exception, that music recipe from last boss in Naxx I have been trying to farm and still haven't had any luck. So, I just tried it there, and sure enough, this trick still worked without issue in sharing my raid ID. So, I too can confirm that it still works. For those that are saying they are having trouble, please report your specific issues and hopefully we can resolve them here. I am certain it is more than likely to do with a procedural issue.
> 
> Thanks again for reporting back on this still working everyone.


So, I report back. Would be great if someone can either confirm or deny this. About *Dragon Soul*




> I was using this method for months to farm the rare mounts. For deathwing i was using the macros to "accept" the fight and set it to heroic in one step.
> It worked like 99% of the time but since the legion prepatch, it looks like it was fixed somehow. Everytime i tried, deathwing fades away after a second 
> Anyone else experiencing this behavior?
> 
> macro for 25hc e.g.:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)


I tried it with 4 chars, didn't want to waste more IDs. It doesn't matter whether I try it with a shared normal ID or a fresh per toon created one. Deathwing despawns as soon as you do the Heroic-Trick and wont respawn aka ID is corrupted.

----------


## Limes

> So, I report back. Would be great if someone can either confirm or deny this
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with 4 chars, didn't want to waste more IDs. It doesn't matter whether I try it with a shared normal ID or a fresh per toon created one. Deathwing despawns as soon as you do the Heroic-Trick and wont respawn aka ID is corrupted.


Deathwing got fixed as of (I think) the prepatch.

Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes

The last few posts confirm it. That exploit is dead.

----------


## Sklug

> So this is what I did:
> 
> 1 Cleared BT up to Illidan. 
> 2 Created a LFR group with auto accept and logged out.
> 3 Logged on my alt, joined the raid group and entered the instance.
> 4 Accepted the raid lock out, killed Illidan.
> 
> Repeated steps 2-3 with another character. It said the raid was 9/9 with all bosses cleared. 
> The raid lockout on my initial character still says 8/9. 
> ...


Unfortunately it doesn't work on Black Temple or any of the Vanilla/TBC raids due to how raid IDs work and were changed when WOTLK rolled out. I will make a post on the front page to make it more obvious. Thank you for clarifying though!

----------


## PassionSTAR

> No matter which raid I do, I can only extend the lockout for that raid for one week on that character. Let's say I just did Dragon Soul 25M Normal and I was farming for the Ultraxion mount or something, I'm 4/8 saved for that raid on my main, and I'm using that to farm on my alts. When I extend the lockout for next week it says something like 13 days left. Now next week rolls around and it says 6 days left and the extended lockout is still active. If I try to remove it, the raid ID expires. Also I still have to enter the raid on my saved character so my alts don't enter a fresh raid, even while in the same group


Well there seems to be the problem, because you enter with the character holding the lockout. Seems you do something wrong here  :Smile: 
Even if it was explained multiple times, let me explain you what i do in short words:
1) login win the alt you want to farm (this alt has NO id, nothing extended) <-- this is the group leader
2) create a group in lfg tool and check auto invite
3) log onto the character holding the lockouts, make sure the ids are extended and join your own group using lfg tool
4) relog onto the alt (group leader) you wanna farm
5) leave lfg tool (not your group), make your way to the raid(s)
6) before entering make sure you set the difficulty to NORMAL and kick realmhopper from the group (there is a chance a realmhopper already cleared the raid you want to clear)
7) have fun and repeat with other toons

Last but not least, it sounds weird when you write 13 days left since the wow "week" got only 7 days but starts at wednesday (EU). So if you login at wednesday, its kinda impossible that a raid id is still active.
Hopefully you did something wrong and this will help you farming the raids properly.




> So, I report back. Would be great if someone can either confirm or deny this. About *Dragon Soul*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it with 4 chars, didn't want to waste more IDs. It doesn't matter whether I try it with a shared normal ID or a fresh per toon created one. Deathwing despawns as soon as you do the Heroic-Trick and wont respawn aka ID is corrupted.


The raid ID is not corrupted  :Smile:  In that case just move out the raid, set back to normal mode (even if it stands at normal mode), reset instances button and re-enter.
This worked for me EVERY time.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

Do you have to reset the instance at any point? Found this video through reddit, and it seems like people are having, or had trouble with this method, unless you pressed "Reset instance", which I do not see mentioned here?  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Do you have to reset the instance at any point? Found this video through reddit, and it seems like people are having, or had trouble with this method, unless you pressed "Reset instance", which I do not see mentioned here?


No, no need to reset instance at any time. The other person was talking about the old DS 25 heroic exploit to clear on normal, but still kill on heroic, which has been fixed. If you try the exploit now it just bugs out the fight and you have to zone out and reset instances. However, that is now unrelated to this exploit.

With this exploit, just follow the steps exactly as stated on the OP, and you should have no issues. I just did an ICC run right now for 3 alts using my extended ID from the previous week on the toon that carries the IDs and I can confirm, as of August 23rd, this exploit still works.

----------


## TheGrimMelvin

Is this something you can get banned for? Has anyone gotten banned for this? It's extremely handy for ICC and it would save me so much time, but I would hate to lose my whole account.

----------


## Seminko

> No, no need to reset instance at any time. The other person was talking about the old DS 25 heroic exploit to clear on normal, but still kill on heroic, which has been fixed. If you try the exploit now it just bugs out the fight and you have to zone out and reset instances. However, that is now unrelated to this exploit.
> 
> With this exploit, just follow the steps exactly as stated on the OP, and you should have no issues. I just did an ICC run right now for 3 alts using my extended ID from the previous week on the toon that carries the IDs and I can confirm, as of August 23rd, this exploit still works.


What do you mean by extended ID? I presumed you would have to clear at least once a week with one char.

----------


## /Random

> What do you mean by extended ID? I presumed you would have to clear at least once a week with one char.


An extended ID is when you have a raid lockout, such as everything dead in ICC except the Lich King, then after reset, you extend that lockout so that you can continue to use it.

It typically looks like this:

- Reset rolls around.
- Go into your saved instances (Social tab -> Raid Tab -> Raid Info button)
- Find the expired raid ID
- Click it to select it
- Click the "Reactivate Raid Lockout" button
- Enjoy using your old lockout

Keep in mind that you only restore the lockout on the character who won't be completing it. The goal is to always have a character with only the Lich King up on normal, then by using this thread's method, joining that lockout on other characters and then swapping it to heroic 25 (on the other characters) for the kill.

----------


## JaredKorry

This trick does not work with Dragon Soul. It does work, and I use it every week, for ICC, FL and Ulduar.

----------


## Sklug

> Is this something you can get banned for? Has anyone gotten banned for this? It's extremely handy for ICC and it would save me so much time, but I would hate to lose my whole account.


You are not going to get banned for this. You can do the same thing, and have been able to do the same thing with 2 accounts for years. With the introduction of the LFG tool, it allowed you to no longer need a friend or a separate account is pretty much it, making your life significantly easier.




> This trick does not work with Dragon Soul. It does work, and I use it every week, for ICC, FL and Ulduar.


The reason it does not work with Dragon Soul is because you need to clear every boss heroic to do Madness heroic. If you are farming a boss on "Normal" it does work.

----------


## JaredKorry

> You are not going to get banned for this. You can do the same thing, and have been able to do the same thing with 2 accounts for years. With the introduction of the LFG tool, it allowed you to no longer need a friend or a separate account is pretty much it, making your life significantly easier.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not work with Dragon Soul is because you need to clear every boss heroic to do Madness heroic. If you are farming a boss on "Normal" it does work.


No, it does not worth with Dragon Soul because of how the raid id is set up by Blizzard. I have tried dozens of times and it will not work. It simply does not work.

----------


## Sklug

> No, it does not worth with Dragon Soul because of how the raid id is set up by Blizzard. I have tried dozens of times and it will not work. It simply does not work.


I am sorry, but this is not accurate. I literally just tried it myself and it worked. Remember, it ONLY works on normal mode Raid IDs. If you are trying to used or share heroic raid IDs, it will not work. If you are extending normal IDs, it works just fine. Of course, in DS, that is mostly useless if you are trying to farm the last mount on madness because it requires Heroic for it to drop. Meaning, you have to clear every single boss in heroic to do madness heroic. But, if you are extending NORMAL 10 or 25, like if you are farming Ultraxion normal, it saves just fine.

----------


## JaredKorry

Isn't heroic what we were discussing? It does not work with Heroic DS.

----------


## Myirada

> Isn't heroic what we were discussing? It does not work with Heroic DS.





> The reason it does not work with Dragon Soul is because you need to clear every boss heroic to do Madness heroic. If you are farming a boss on "Normal" it does work.


Reading is key my friend.

----------


## JaredKorry

Yeah silly me for discussing heroic like most everyone else in the thread. My bad.

----------


## Tracber

How do I keep extending this raid lockout if I can only remove it? People on here are saying you can keep extending the lockout on the same character, but from what I'm seeing, that is impossible.

----------


## /Random

> How do I keep extending this raid lockout if I can only remove it? People on here are saying you can keep extending the lockout on the same character, but from what I'm seeing, that is impossible.


You can only extend it once a week and even then, only if the lockout was from the previous week(s), but that's all that's needed. You're only suppose to extend the lockout on an alt that *won't* be completing it, that way you'll always have the right lockout. 

The goal is to have a lockout on an alt with the boss you need alive, but the other bosses dead, then you re-activate it each week. After that, you use this thread's method to share that lockout with your other characters; the characters you will be completing it on.

Your screenshot shows that you have extended it this week, already.

Edit - I've decided to make an example, as some appear to be confused about this.

Week 1:

1.) Log on Demon Hunter and clear ICC 25 Normal up to the Lich King (important that you *do not* kill the LK and that it's on Normal)
2.) Make an LFG group on the Demon Hunter group with auto invite on
3.) Log onto an alt who hasn't done ICC this week that I wish to kill Heroic 25 LK on
4.) Join group, enter raid (on Normal 25), then swap it to Heroic while inside and after I accept the lockout (which should happen the second you enter)
5.) Kill LK for loot
6.) Hearth out and leave the group
7.) Repeat from Step 2 until I run out of alts that can do it

Week 2 (only step 1 is different):

1.) Log on Demon Hunter, who still never killed the LK, then reactivate the old raid ID
2.) Make an LFG group on the Demon Hunter with auto invite on
3.) Log onto an alt who hasn't done ICC this week that I wish to kill Heroic 25 LK on
4.) Join group, enter raid (on Normal 25), then swap it to Heroic while inside and after I accept the lockout (which should happen the second you enter)
5.) Kill LK for loot
6.) Hearth out and leave the group
7.) Repeat from Step 2 until I run out of alts that can do it

Every following Week is the same as Week 2. There's a slightly different method that I use, but I don't want to confuse anyone.

----------


## Sklug

> How do I keep extending this raid lockout if I can only remove it? People on here are saying you can keep extending the lockout on the same character, but from what I'm seeing, that is impossible.


Maybe it has been unclear. That's ok! Let's clear it up now! People are talking about how you extend it each week. You only need to extend it on one character, one time, each week. This character you will NEVER kill the boss in that you want to kill. This character holds the raid ID for all your alts that will. So, on Tuesday reset, you just go on that toon, extend the IDs of the various raids you wish to farm again on all of your alts, and you are good to go. The picture you link shows an already extended ID for DS 25. Again, raids just need to be re-extended after the weekly reset. Hope this helps!

----------


## Sklug

> You can only extend it once a week and even then, only if the lockout was from the previous week(s), but that's all that's needed. You're only suppose to extend the lockout on an alt that *won't* be completing it, that way you'll always have the right lockout. 
> 
> 
> Week 1:
> 
> 1.) Log on Demon Hunter and clear ICC 25 Normal up to the Lich King (important that you *do not* kill the LK and that it's on Normal)
> 2.) Make an LFG group on the Demon Hunter group with auto invite on
> 3.) Log onto an alt who hasn't done ICC this week that I wish to kill Heroic 25 LK on
> 4.) Join group, enter raid (on Normal 25), then swap it to Heroic while inside and after I accept the lockout (which should happen the second you enter)
> ...


Exactly! Great post!

----------


## Tracber

I'm not able to get an alt saved until I kill a boss, so I can't "extend the lockout on an alt that won't be completing it"

----------


## zj123

Im using my bad geared alt to have the saves to last bosses.
Its pretty good to have all on one character so you dont have to remake the group like first i do ICC then jump down from the Lich King platform to kill myself then i fly to Ulduar.

----------


## Sklug

> I'm not able to get an alt saved until I kill a boss, so I can't "extend the lockout on an alt that won't be completing it"


Why would you want to extend the lockout on an alt? You are sharing the raid ID carried by ONE toon, that is it. All of your alts are killing the boss based off of the one extended ID from the one toon you will not kill the boss with because they will carry the ID over each week. If this is still confusing for you from here on out, then maybe this is not for you. I would highly recommend re-reading the OP as maybe you do not understand what this is trying to accomplish.

----------


## Handdepp

did they fix it? It dosent work anymore on my alts.

----------


## ownedwolf

I couldnt get this to work anymore either. Maybe it was because I was a 100 trying to get into a save done by my 110? Anyone confirm that this was "fixed" ?

----------


## catboyslim

I used to do this a hell of a lot - with 10 or so chars.

Tried today for the first time in Legion and noticed that when I logged off and onto another char I couldn't see the group I'd made on the previous char at all.

I can confirm that using a 2nd account still works as I am doing so right now but I appreciate it was much more useful on the same single account.

----------


## Sklug

> I used to do this a hell of a lot - with 10 or so chars.
> 
> Tried today for the first time in Legion and noticed that when I logged off and onto another char I couldn't see the group I'd made on the previous char at all.
> 
> I can confirm that using a 2nd account still works as I am doing so right now but I appreciate it was much more useful on the same single account.


I just did this last week and it worked. I'll have to try after work today as I haven't tried this week. Make sure you don't have a check in the box on an ilvl restriction or something when forming an LFG group because that is a common issue with not seeing your group.

----------


## catboyslim

> I just did this last week and it worked. I'll have to try after work today as I haven't tried this week. Make sure you don't have a check in the box on an ilvl restriction or something when forming an LFG group because that is a common issue with not seeing your group.


Ok thanks - I'm sure I didn't tick anything but if you got it to work I'll have another go too I only tried the once.

----------


## catboyslim

Ok, latest update.

I just managed to do this again from one account to share a ICC25 lockout up to the Lich King.

Worked fine for me today, will try on some more toons later.

----------


## catboyslim

Final update - can confirm this is working again now as it always did. Ran ICC on two more toons using the group finder and a single account.

----------


## Sklug

> Final update - can confirm this is working again now as it always did. Ran ICC on two more toons using the group finder and a single account.


Hey thanks! Ya, I was going to update you that it worked for me and completely forgot. Thanks for reporting back!

----------


## Wonderchild88

Is there any way to speed up the progress because i always have to wait for my logged off toon to give me groupleader to put in on heroic. If i accept lockout and leave grp, i get ported out of the instance.

----------


## Sklug

> Is there any way to speed up the progress because i always have to wait for my logged off toon to give me groupleader to put in on heroic. If i accept lockout and leave grp, i get ported out of the instance.


Hrm, never noticed this issue. Don't you retain lead since the toon you are trying to kill the boss on is the one that creates the LFG group to begin with?

----------


## Wonderchild88

> Hrm, never noticed this issue. Don't you retain lead since the toon you are trying to kill the boss on is the one that creates the LFG group to begin with?


wait no, im making the lfg group with the toon that has the 10/11 icc id. then i log to the toon i wanna kill the boss with and join the group, hence, i dont have lead. i always have to wait until the lead gets given to me after the logged off is offfline for 5minutes or something.

or do you make the lfg with the toon you wanna kill the boss with, then invite the toon with the id? im confused

----------


## Sklug

> wait no, im making the lfg group with the toon that has the 10/11 icc id. then i log to the toon i wanna kill the boss with and join the group, hence, i dont have lead. i always have to wait until the lead gets given to me after the logged off is offfline for 5minutes or something.
> 
> or do you make the lfg with the toon you wanna kill the boss with, then invite the toon with the id? im confused


Ya, re-read the instructions. Make the group with the toon that is not saved yet. That will hopefully resolve your issues  :Smile:

----------


## Jioannou

Many thanks, helped me get korkon!

----------


## catboyslim

> Many thanks, helped me get korkon!


Thanks again to OP - got Invincible this morning. best bit was I didn't even notice till I was emptying my bags in Dalaran - the FOS only pops up when you click on the reins  :Big Grin:

----------


## zirocks

Thanks OP i got invincible and the mount from ragnaros with your tricks  :Smile: 

But did someone have succeded doing this in Siege of Orgrimmar ?
Because i need the shaman "secret"set and it's boring to do all those boss each weeks  :Smile:

----------


## The Graphic

Been using this method on ICC for a few weeks with no issue. How ever I can't for the life of me get it to work on Firelands. Everytime I get to Rag on Heroic, he doesn't spawn...

Edit: Mount dropped for me right after I post this, so never mind haha

----------


## Sklug

> Been using this method on ICC for a few weeks with no issue. How ever I can't for the life of me get it to work on Firelands. Everytime I get to Rag on Heroic, he doesn't spawn...
> 
> Edit: Mount dropped for me right after I post this, so never mind haha


It should be noted that the reason it doesn't work on heroic FL is that you need to kill every boss on heroic to get Rag to spawn on heroic. This trick does not work with saves. It works in a place like ICC because you can clear all the way to LK on normal, then switch it to heroic. You cannot do this for any dungeon that requires full heroic kills to get final boss to spawn heroic. What this means is that essentially any raid since I think maybe DS during the Cata expansion this will not be effective, unless someone figures out a trick to get the heroic boss to spawn even when you cleared normal (there used to be a working exploit in DS for this but Blizz fixed it around 6.2 I think).

----------


## Sklug

> Thanks OP i got invincible and the mount from ragnaros with your tricks 
> 
> But did someone have succeded doing this in Siege of Orgrimmar ?
> Because i need the shaman "secret"set and it's boring to do all those boss each weeks


Unfortunately it will not work in SOO because you cannot get final boss kill on heroic unless you kill every previous boss on heroic.

----------


## Moraxus

Cant get this to work, as soon as i put it on auto accept a million ppl "bots" fill my group up... :/

----------


## Sklug

> Cant get this to work, as soon as i put it on auto accept a million ppl "bots" fill my group up... :/


You have 2 options, convert it to raid before you log over so there is still room for you, then kick everyone when you log back except for your "saved" toon. Or, just don't allow auto-invites. This will require you to log back and forth an extra time though, as is done in the video.

----------


## CrimeTime

> Cant get this to work, as soon as i put it on auto accept a million ppl "bots" fill my group up... :/


You could try to sign up the group for the skirmish category (3vs3), I guess the most "auto-join" addons don't search inside that category.

----------


## Limes

An interesting note regarding the auto-accept method - If you leave an LFG group open long enough and the leader is offline for long enough, it will automatically give leader to the next person that joins.

So the reason _why_ I find that useful is that when I join the group on an alt, I un-check auto invite, but leave the group listed. After the run, I start the logout, then at 5 seconds left (time doesn't really matter), I re-check auto invite, then leave the group.

So it lets me just hop on my next alt, instantly get leader, then adjust the size and difficulty without having to wait for leader to pass. It also saves me the time of having to re-create the group. Just make sure that you don't enter it on Heroic. Of course, it does have a drawback. If someone joins within the 10-30 seconds it takes you to log onto the next alt, they'll probably delist the group.

----------


## zneimak

Does this work @ Throne of Thunder? ICC and Dragonsoul worked fine but @tot it will not Work ?!. Sorry for my English  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Does this work @ Throne of Thunder? ICC and Dragonsoul worked fine but @tot it will not Work ?!. Sorry for my English


It won't work on ToT due to the way the raid lockout works in that expansion, sadly in regards to requiring heroic kills of all bosses to be able to do the final boss on heroic. In ICC it was cool cause you could clear ICC 25 in normal mode, then swap it to heroic just for LK. Once Cata came out essentially all raids to get heroic final boss you needed to clear all previous bosses on heroic, and it has stayed that way with all subsequent expansions. There used to be a cool trick to clear DS on normal, so this trick worked on DS, and then you could glitch it to still clear Madness fight on heroic. Blizz fixed it like patch 6.1 or something like that though, sadly. Haven't seen any other tricks since.

----------


## zneimak

awwww man... the way to ji-kun is so boring , but thx for help  :Smile:

----------


## ApplePrawn

If I want to do this on multiple characters, can I just keep inviting myself into the same group on every char? Will that work or do I need to disband before joining on a new char? I.e. can they all be "offline" in the group together and then kill LK 1 for 1? Example, accept lockout, kill him, log next char, accept lockout, kill him, do next char?

Kind Regards!

----------


## Halgun

Just reset instances and change between heroic and normal for raid difficulty to be sure. You can make a premade group without disbanding for all characters if you do that.

----------


## ApplePrawn

> Just reset instances and change between heroic and normal for raid difficulty to be sure. You can make a premade group without disbanding for all characters if you do that.


Thanks man, will do!

----------


## Ngar

Hello,

today I tried to copy an ID. I run through IceCrown with my DK. Before killing LichKing I created a grp with the grp-finder - switched to anoter char - joined grp - kicked the DK - killed the Lich King.

Now when I enter with the DK IceCrown I only have the choice to accept the LichKing kill or leave the instance.

Did they changed something or did I something wrong? I used to do this over a year ago without problems...

Regards

----------


## Sklug

> Hello,
> 
> today I tried to copy an ID. I run through IceCrown with my DK. Before killing LichKing I created a grp with the grp-finder - switched to anoter char - joined grp - kicked the DK - killed the Lich King.
> 
> Now when I enter with the DK IceCrown I only have the choice to accept the LichKing kill or leave the instance.
> 
> Did they changed something or did I something wrong? I used to do this over a year ago without problems...
> 
> Regards


Unfortunately you did not follow the steps properly. Probably just a little rusty on the procedure! The person that creates the grp originally is the person who is not yet saved. I did this as early as 2 weeks ago and it was still working. I'd recommend just going back to the first post and following the steps explicitly.

----------


## Harkine

> Hello,
> 
> today I tried to copy an ID. I run through IceCrown with my DK. Before killing LichKing I created a grp with the grp-finder - switched to anoter char - joined grp - kicked the DK - killed the Lich King.
> 
> Now when I enter with the DK IceCrown I only have the choice to accept the LichKing kill or leave the instance.
> 
> Did they changed something or did I something wrong? I used to do this over a year ago without problems...
> 
> Regards


Exploit is still working. I farm DS weekly for the Blazing Drake.

Easy way to do it is to:
1) Log in to the Lockout Holder Character
2) Make sure that lockout is extended
3) Create a new group in Legacy Raid Finder
4) Reset all instances
5) Set autoinvite on
6) Log into your main, join the raid group
7) Walk in the raid (must do it relatively quickly)

----------


## Ngar

thx Sklug and Harkine

the key was "reset all instances" which I obviously forgot over the time. It does not matter if you start the group with Lockout Holder or toon (tried both).

thx again for sparing me headaches

----------


## lolasdtw0

This dont seem to work today after patch 7.3.5. Or is it just me??

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> This dont seem to work today after patch 7.3.5. Or is it just me??


Some instance lockouts are reset when a patch drops; Ulduar 10/25 will be one of those.

----------


## lolasdtw0

> Some instance lockouts are reset when a patch drops; Ulduar 10/25 will be one of those.


None of my saves works. Acording to reddit its been nerfed now  :Frown:

----------


## TwinkEu70

Not working on me . EU after patch 7.3.5 . Is it fixed?

----------


## ketrish

Tried with new saves
Toon#1
ToT 1/12 killed
Toon#2 
killed 2nd boss
Toon#3
says that toon#1's save is now 2/12
yay fu blizz

----------


## Sklug

Ulduar uses a new lockout system... so it appears to not work on Uld anymore. Anyone have any word on ICC or DS 25 N?

EDIT: Just tried it in DS and neither worked.

Looks like it is 100% fixed!!! aww

----------


## TOM_RUS

Ulduar, ICC and DS still working. Mogushan, Firelands, ToT are busted with 7.3.5.

----------


## tlittle

> Ulduar, ICC and DS still working. Mogushan, Firelands, ToT are busted with 7.3.5.


i was able to get Ulduar to work, the only way I could was by making sure that my alt with the lockout was still leader before going in the instance. I couldnt do it for DS though

----------


## Sklug

> i was able to get Ulduar to work, the only way I could was by making sure that my alt with the lockout was still leader before going in the instance. I couldnt do it for DS though


Ok this is VERY helpful Thank you! Gonna do a little testing and I will update the OP to reflect how to get it working properly still...

----------


## Zazs

ICC still works.

----------


## Ngar

I got ICC and Ulduar working

How did you do DS? After killing 8th boss with my toon the lockout holder get 8/8 message on enter

----------


## Sklug

I can't seem to get DS working. I got ICC working. Anyone else?

----------


## tlittle

> I can't seem to get DS working. I got ICC working. Anyone else?


As of right now it seems DS is fixed, will test alternate methods and report back.

----------


## Zazs

What are the chances that its detectable?

----------


## spanky0312

> What are the chances that its detectable?


I have been using this for years without bans always was safe.

But sadly as you read in the above posts this is patched, you can still do some save tricks but you need 2 accounts.

I think Cata raids are fixed and this is not working anymore, however looks like this still works in Lich King raids.

----------


## xalcon

> I have been using this for years without bans always was safe.
> 
> But sadly as you read in the above posts this is patched, you can still do some save tricks but you need 2 accounts.
> 
> I think Cata raids are fixed and this is not working anymore, however looks like this still works in Lich King raids.


There is an official statement regarding lockout sharing. Blizzard didnt clarify if sharing the same ID across multiple toons is considered an exploit but reading their statement on the general thing, i dont think it is. Its a known trick for years now, they would've fixed it earlier if it was ban worthy.

Araxom comments on TIL sharing raid lockouts for older raids is considered an exploit!

----------


## tarcinli

yeah ulduar only works if you start with your saved character as a leader. it slows down the process with multiple alts.
on the other hand, the way new per-boss lockouts work, you can use your alts lockout to kill yogg-saron. and still kill other bosses in ulduar because you will only be saved to yogg instead of whole raid. for example I need the achievement from first boss, I can kill him and yoggsaron same week, which wasnt possible before.

----------


## Zazs

I tested ulduar yesterday too. It still works. BUTT! You have to set it up properly or you end up with a char in the saved ID with the dead boss.

You have to create each group anew. I had the ID char with a still listed group and then logged to a char without a kill, went into the group and had a dead yogg saron. You have to delist the group, disband the groups every time. Especially if you do multiple runs right after each other.

And there is a (new?) chest after you killed yogg saron. I never noticed it before until yesterday. It spawns at the entrance of the room.




> on the other hand, the way new per-boss lockouts work, you can use your alts lockout to kill yogg-saron. and still kill other bosses in ulduar because you will only be saved to yogg instead of whole raid.


The problem with that is that when you leave that raid after killing only yogg saron and then return without a group, your ID prevents you from using the teleporter. You appear in a fresh ID but with a dead final boss. I think thats a dangerous situation because that might be detectable. Like during wotlk and people who glitched into kelthuzads room to port in a raid to attempt to get the immortal title without having killed any other boss.

Btw, if you use another chars ID to kill only yogg saron and then leave and return, you can kill him again but you wont get any loot and the chest at the entrance of the room isnt accessable.

----------


## Planetdune

Why would you want to do this? You would miss out on tmog oppertunities..

----------


## Limes

> Why would you want to do this? You would miss out on tmog oppertunities..


A) Players already have all of the appearances
B) Players don't care about the appearances enough to waste time doing it a longer way

----------


## Ktulhu

Is there any info about sharing ToT or other raids without 2nd account? Interested in sharing to myself ToT, cuz it was broken after one of legions patches.
Sorry for touching this thread again.

----------


## Turkey11

ignore - can't see delete post button

----------


## Zemsta

Since there's no Auto-invite option for custom groups anymore, does anyone know if there's a way to make this work-
or
if there's any new method to using the same raid lockout every week? If so, please post the link if possible. Searched through the topics and found nothing relating this.

Thank you!

----------


## lilsniff

> Since there's no Auto-invite option for custom groups anymore, does anyone know if there's a way to make this work-
> or
> if there's any new method to using the same raid lockout every week? If so, please post the link if possible. Searched through the topics and found nothing relating this.
> 
> Thank you!


You can still create an LFG-group on your main, then log off and onto your alt and queue for your LFG-group. The group doesn't de-list for a while.

Log back into your main and accept the invite, then back to your alt.

Recently did this with Ulduar, got my Mimiron's head that way  :Smile: 

If I remember correctly, it doesn't work for all raids. Dragon Soul doesn't work, for instance.

----------


## Zemsta

Thank you lilsniff!
Do you know if ToT does work still? And Mogushan palace or ICC?

----------


## Grosmi7

Works for

- ICC (Lich King)
- Firelands (Ragnaros)
- Ulduar (Yogg-Saron)

Does NOT work for

- Mogu'shan Vaults (Elegon)
- Throne of Thunder (Horridon/Ji-kun)
- Dragon Soul (Ultraxion/Deathwing)
- Black Temple (Illidan Glaives)
- Sunwell (Kil'jaeden Bow) confirmed by lilsniff

Given that it partly works it makes me believe that it just got bugged and Blizzard never bothered to fix. Still this might change, it is worth checking after each patch - they often fix(or break) things without announcing.

----------


## lilsniff

> ...
> 
> Does NOT work for
> 
> - Mogu'shan Vaults (Elegon)
> - Throne of Thunder (Horridon/Ji-kun)
> - Dragon Soul (Ultraxion/Deathwing)
> - Black Temple (Illidan Glaives)
> 
> ...


Although off-topic, you can add Sunwell (Kil'jaeden) to this list. Last time I checked it did not work either.

----------


## Turkey11

Can anyone properly explain how this works? I'm in the same instance ID on my main and my alt but how do I get my alt to accept the lockout? It's not like BfA where it comes up when you enter asking if you wanna accept the lockout

----------


## svprem3

Does this work for Mythic mounts like Hellfire Citadel?

----------


## Zemsta

Afaik, this method doesn't work for HFC nor BRF mythic. But those two raids have their own shortcut quests. By completing HFC shortcut you're able to start from Mannoroth (so only 2 bosses) and with the Blackrock Foundry shortcut you can get straight to Blackhand. You have to put some efforts (to complete these quest) but I think it's worth the time.

----------


## Mekks

Still works in WOTLK raids, Took me awhile but I got it figured out.

Clear raid on NORMAL, make a custom group and log back and forth till both toons in same raid. Before joining group make sure raid is set to NORMAL/25 on the 2nd toon. Enter raid while original toon is still leader. once inside wait will lead passes, go outside and set to heroic and renter.

I created a new group for every toon.

----------


## blit101

> Still works in WOTLK raids, Took me awhile but I got it figured out.
> 
> Clear raid on NORMAL, make a custom group and log back and forth till both toons in same raid. Before joining group make sure raid is set to NORMAL/25 on the 2nd toon. Enter raid while original toon is still leader. once inside wait will lead passes, go outside and set to heroic and renter.
> 
> I created a new group for every toon.


patched? sorry to necro

----------


## Limes

> patched? sorry to necro


Neither method works for ICC Heroic anymore, as of prepatch.

Similar methods still work with some other raids.

----------


## dalledondalle

> epic, hope Blizzard doesn't nerf/fix this, you can do it with 2 accounts or a friend anyway..
> 
> +rep


doubt they will change this since it has been a thing since WoD. I dont get how people is say "Nice find"... It is sooo old

----------


## dalledondalle

> Does this work for Mythic mounts like Hellfire Citadel?


Nope because those a raids with raid IDs. It works on normal and HC. For raids like ICC you have to clear up to LK on 25m norm and then on the other toon while inside set it to HC since LK HC does not require you to kill the former bosses on HC. That means the same trick wont work in Dragon Souls because DW HC requires all the other bosses being killed on HC and HC DS is on a lockout ID.

----------

